# Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt​*






Über den "Fall Augenthaler", die Anzeige der spendensammelnden Tierrechtler von PETA und das elende Verhalten des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern dazu hatten wir  bereits berichtet:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317425


Die "Mittelbayerische" berichtet nun, dass das Verfahren gegen den Ex-Fußballprofi Klaus Augenthaler wegen zurücksetzen und fotografieren eines Wallers gegen einen niedrige 4- Summe eingestellt worden wäre:

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/baye...-fuer-klaus-augenthaler-21705-art1452183.html


-------------------------------------------------------​Bei den (vermutlich nicht allzu schlechten)  Einkommensbedingungen von Klaus Augentahler zeigt eine niedrige 4-stellige Summe zur Verfahrenseinstellung statt einer Verurteilung, dass die Juristen das wohl eher als Bagatelldelikt gesehen haben.

Würde das als wirklich strafwürdig relevant eingeschätzt werden, hätte es ansonsten eine Gerichtsverhandlung sowie ein entsprechendes Urteil gegeben.

Ärgerlich ist dabei wieder, dass die Kollegen der  "Mittelbayerische" PETA wieder als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen, statt korrekt als Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus, die für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen wollen und gegen jegliche Nutzung von Tieren sind!

PETA will  auch keine Haustiere, Reitpferde, Blindenhunde, selbst ein Produkt wie Honig ist verpönt, Leder und Pelze sowieso und die dazu eine rein vegane Ernährung durchsetzen wollen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Freuen kann ich mich über diese Art der Einstellung nicht, auch wenn es deutlich schlimmer hätte werden können.
Ein weiteres Stück im Tollhaus des deutschen Angelfischerei-Irrsinns.
Alles andere als bedingungslose(!) Einstellung, bzw. Freispruch bei Prozessaufnahme, ist beschämend.

Und wäre der bayrische LV ein _Anglerinteressen_verband,
hätte er nicht nachgetreten,
stattdessen dem Beklagten juristisch & gutachterlich zur Seite gestanden.


----------



## Double2004 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wäre der bayrische LV ein _Anglerinteressen_verband,
> hätte er nicht nachgetreten,
> stattdessen dem Beklagten juristisch & gutachterlich zur Seite gestanden.



Sehe ich anders. Mir als Angler, dem gelegentlich auch mal Fische am Ufer aus der Hand rutschen, stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich das Foto aus der oben verlinkten Zeitung sehe!

 Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen möchte, ziehe ich ihn nicht mehrere Meter durch den Dreck, um ihn dann für die Kamera hoch zu wuchten. (Genau diesen Eindruck erweckt das Foto nämlich.) Und von einem Anglerinteressenverband erwarte ich, dass er sich von derartigem Verhalten eines Anglers klar distanziert und ihn nicht noch juristisch unterstützt.

 Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Und beim aus der Hand rutschen stellen sich die Nackenhaare anderer auf. 
Fisch rutscht einem geprüften Angler aus der Hand.   
Ab ..nochmal zum Angelfischerkurs und Nachprüfung.  :q


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

@Double2004
Dem bayr. LFV geht es um das Zurücksetzen, das Foto, das Veröffentlichen. Primär aber um das Zurücksetzen.
(Ebenso Peta & der Justiz; ein tolles Trio)

Dass 'wie' hat dem Ganzen etwas mehr Munition geliefert, aber auch wenn er ihn in Watte gepackt und mit Küsschen zurück... hätte der Verband genauso reagiert, das haben sie in all ihren Kommentaren mehr als durchblicken lassen.

Ob es (ausgerechnet) einem Wels schadet, ein Stück übers Laub & Boden geschleppt zu werden, ist ein ganz anders Thema.


----------



## hansfisch (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Freuen kann ich mich über diese Art der Einstellung nicht, auch wenn es deutlich schlimmer hätte werden können.
> Ein weiteres Stück im Tollhaus des deutschen Angelfischerei-Irrsinns.
> Alles andere als bedingungslose(!) Einstellung, bzw. Freispruch bei Prozessaufnahme, ist beschämend.
> 
> ...


sehe ich auch so


----------



## Jose (15. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Mir als Angler, dem gelegentlich auch mal Fische am Ufer aus der Hand rutschen, stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich das Foto aus der oben verlinkten Zeitung sehe!
> 
> Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen möchte, ziehe ich ihn nicht mehrere Meter durch den Dreck, um ihn dann für die Kamera hoch zu wuchten. (Genau diesen Eindruck erweckt das Foto nämlich.) Und von einem Anglerinteressenverband erwarte ich, dass er sich von derartigem Verhalten eines Anglers klar distanziert und ihn nicht noch juristisch unterstützt.
> 
> Double2004




jau, ist klar. wer von nem anglerverband sowas fordert und eigene "eindrücke" zu eigener grundlage macht, dem entgeht evtl. dass son ü200 fisch vielleicht doch zu groß für ne pfanne ist und dass das jedem angler widerfahren kann.

so 'n foto nach so einem erlebnis finde ich nachfühlbar.

ganz und gar nicht nachfühlbar finde ich solche beiträge:
mein tipp, hach, du magst es ja rigide:

hör einfach auf zu angeln - denn das wels-"monster" wartet auf alle von uns, petra sowieso.
freu mich auf  dein thema "wurde angezeigt und hab noch nich ma fotto, nur releast..."


you're welcome


----------



## eike (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Dazu kann ich immer wieder nur sagen solche Verbände sind schlimmer als ein Pickel am Arsch und die braucht man nicht es werden hohe Monatsbeiträge pro Mitglied gezahlt und die Verbände machen nichts spreche aus Erfahrung wir sind jetzt schon im 11.Jahr raus aus unserem Verband sparen viel geld und müssen uns über diese Hirnlosen nicht mehr ärgern......Austreten hilft!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainhatten (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

sogar auf der Titelseite von B*I*L*D online
http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/k...bussgeld-wegen-wels-zahlen-48775772.bild.html


----------



## Double2004 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Double2004
> Dem bayr. LFV geht es um das Zurücksetzen, das Foto, das Veröffentlichen. Primär aber um das Zurücksetzen.
> (Ebenso Peta & der Justiz; ein tolles Trio)
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ihr solltet in eurem "Verbandshass" einfach mal ein wenig weiter denken. Man kann doch nicht ein Legalisieren von C&R oder auch C&D(ecide) einfordern, wenn man gleichzeitig einen derartigen Umgang mit dem Fisch wie in diesem Fall gutheißt. Solche Aktionen wie die hier dargestellte sind für die angelnde Zunft einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht und führen zu Konsequenzen, die uns allen nicht gefallen. Und bei diesen Anglerverhalten gehen JEDEM auch noch so anglerfreundlichen "Anglerinteressenverband" gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber die Argumente aus.

Double2004

PS: @Sharpo: Sehr geistreiches Statement...|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Umgang mit dem Fisch wie in diesem Fall gutheißt.


Es ging bei der ganzen Geschichte nur NIE um den Umgang mit dem Fisch sondern ums zurücksetzen.

Und wenn selbst zusätzlich ein solcher Umgang nicht zu einer klaren Verurteilung, sondern zur Einstellung des Verfahrens führt, sieht darin die Justiz auch (zu Recht) kein so großes Vergehen!

Denn sonst hätten die eben ein klares Urteil sprechen müssen. 

Da können heuchlerische, sich ethisch/moralisch überlegen fühlende Gut- und Besserangler der Verbände gerne versuchen, ein Faß aufzumachen dass nur ihre Ansicht die richtige wäre.

Die Justiz hat sie klar widerlegt.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr solltet in eurem "Verbandshass" einfach mal ein wenig weiter denken. Man kann doch nicht ein Legalisieren von C&R oder auch C&D(ecide) einfordern, wenn man gleichzeitig einen derartigen Umgang mit dem Fisch wie in diesem Fall gutheißt. Solche Aktionen wie die hier dargestellte sind für die angelnde Zunft einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht und führen zu Konsequenzen, die uns allen nicht gefallen. Und bei diesen Anglerverhalten gehen JEDEM auch noch so anglerfreundlichen "Anglerinteressenverband" gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber die Argumente aus.
> 
> Double2004
> 
> PS: @Sharpo: Sehr geistreiches Statement...|uhoh:



Ach weisst Du...

Ich spreche mal für mich persönlich...
Ich habe nicht gesehen das der Kollege den Fisch über Stock und Stein geschleift hat. Ich sehe ein Foto wo ein Wels auf den Boden liegt.  Ein Kollege sich daneben geschmissen hat. Ich sehe nicht worauf der Wels liegt, sehe keinen spitzen Stein darunter keinen Ast der sich in die Laibeshöhle drückt etc.. (Blöd bin ich aber auch nicht)
Wahrscheinlich ist der Wels mit 3-4 Mann an die Stelle gehoben worden.  

Siehst Du wie der Wels über den Boden mehrere Meter gezogen wurde? Ich nicht.
Nicht mal Schleifspuren sind im Gras erkennbar.  

Und wenn Anglern irgendwelche Fische ständig aus der Hand rutschen. Dann machen diese Angler etwas falsch. 
Oder ein Reha- Kurs zur Kräftigung der Hand/ Armmuskelatur wäre angebracht.  

Als geprüfter Angler sollte man Wissen wie man Fische anpackt.  :q

Übrigens...nicht nur grosse Fische werden evtl. schlecht behandelt Jeder Durchschnittsangler legt Fische auf den Boden..OHNE Abhakmatte .....! Werden mit trockenen Händen angefasst, ins Wasser geworfen statt gelegt...etc..

Alles Blub Blub 

Fehlt nur noch das Schleifchen um den Hals der Fische.


----------



## Jens76 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Moin,



Sharpo schrieb:


> Übrigens...nicht nur grosse Fische werden evtl. schlecht behandelt Jeder Durchschnittsangler legt Fische auf den Boden..OHNE Abhakmatte .....! Werden mit trockenen Händen angefasst, ins Wasser geworfen statt gelegt...etc..
> 
> Alles Blub Blub



Vielen Dank dafür!
Mir fehlt auch hier im Board bei einigen Usern das "Kehren vor der Eigenen Tür".

Selbst wenn man die armselige P(eople)E(at)T(asty)A(nimals) mal weglässt:

1. Auge setzt den Waller zurück, und wird aus den eigenen Reihen angeschossen (auch wenn die ihn wohl nicht angezeigt hätten)

2. (hypothetisch) Auge entnimmt ihn und handelt dabei zu 100% waidgerecht und zudem nach rechtlichen Vorgaben, dann wette ich wird aus einer anderen Ecke der Anglerschaft angeschossen, wie er denn einen so kapitalen Fisch entnehmen kann.

Vielleicht sollte sich jeder mal mehr um seinen eigenen Kram kümmern, als sich darüber zu echauffieren, wie andere ihr Hobby ausüben.
Ich jedenfalls werde mich künftig aus Diskussionen, die in Richtung C&R gehen raushalten. Prinzipiell wird hier in der Regel nämlich verlangt, das sich der Fänger entweder dafür rechtfertigen muss, nach bestem Gewissen entschieden zu haben, oder besser noch dafür, genau garnix falsch gemacht zu haben.
Das Propagieren von C&D is genauso ne hohle Nummer, denn viele die das so hochhängen, hätten nämlich gerne, das die "Decision" ihren eigenen Maßstäben genügt, und nicht denen des Fängers.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spass beim Angeln!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr solltet in eurem "Verbandshass" einfach mal ein wenig weiter denken.




Hast du dir die damalige Verbandsstellungnahme nebst  Kommentaren auf der Verbandsseite/FB, überhaupt mal durchgelesen ?

Oder das erbärmlich und feige nachtretende Zeitungsinterview ?

Nach oben buckeln,nach unten treten !

Wenn hier einer weiterdenken muss,dann S.Hanfland nebst Gesinnungsgenossen.

Widersprüchlicher und vorgeschobener Ethikmist,grenzwertig auf Peta Niveau.

Diese Art von kruden Statements, schadet uns mehr als jedes c&r Gedöns.

In fortschrittlicheren Angelnationen,wären solche "Anglervertreter" nach einer derartig linken Heckenschützenaktion, umgehend wieder dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung gestellt worden.


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> ´... eurem "Verbandshass" ...


Ich würde anglerfreundliche Verbände lieben,
wir haben sie so verdammt bitter nötig.

Man muss sich immer wieder vor Augen rufen:
Das sollen unsere Interessenvertreter sein!
Unsere Lobbyisten.
Von uns gewählt oder angestellt (& bezahlt).
Keine übergeordnete moralische Instanz oder so was.

Sie hätten sich mindestens zurückhalten müssen, sich neutral verhalten, die Klappe halten (aber auch das wäre falsch & zu wenig, denn es entspricht nicht ihrem Auftrag).
Und nicht aktiv zig fach nachtreten und jedes noch so schwachsinnige Gesetz verteidigen.
Sie gebahren sich als Sprachrohr der Landesregierung & der Justiz, nicht als das der Angler!

Dazu haben sie sich auf die Seite der radikalsten Angelgegner überhaupt gestellt, das muss man sich klarmachen.
Was glaubst du, was nach diesen Statements in den Petagruppen los war?!


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die Bezahlung der auferlegten Strafe an eine gemeinnütige Organisation Namens Peta oder ähnlich. 

:q


----------



## racoon (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

'Auge' kann sich doch glücklich schätzen, so glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein.

Der Wels war ja kein Beifang, sondern wurde gezielt gefangen, Ausrüstung auf den Fang des Großfisches abgestimmt etc. Er musste damit rechnen und hat damit gerechnet, einen so großen Fisch zu fangen, ergo sollte er sich Gedanken über die sinnvolle Verwertung machen,* bevor* er dem Fisch nachstellt.

Den Fisch einfach nur als Spaßobjekt zu fangen und als Fotoobjekt abzulichten - soll er machen wenn es ihm beliebt. Aber den Fang und das Freilassen zu veröffentlichen - dazu bedarf es einer eigenen Blödheit.

Dass ein Angelverband ihm da noch juristisch zur Seite stehen soll ? Sehe ich keinerlei Gründe dafür.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> 'Auge' kann sich doch glücklich schätzen, so glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein.
> 
> Der Wels war ja kein Beifang, sondern wurde gezielt gefangen, Ausrüstung auf den Fang des Großfisches abgestimmt etc. Er musste damit rechnen und hat damit gerechnet, einen so großen Fisch zu fangen, ergo sollte er sich Gedanken über die sinnvolle Verwertung machen,* bevor* er dem Fisch nachstellt.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat
Also ich habe mal gelernt seine Ausrüstung auf die zu erwartende Grösse des zu fangenden Fisches abzustellen. 
Auch wenn man kleine Fische dieser Art fangen möchte.

Hätte Auge jetzt mit einer Stippe auf Wels gehen müssen?  |kopfkrat

Und wäre es nicht wahrscheinlich das Auge, wenn er solch grosse Welse fangen wollte dann nicht auch eine Abhakmatte dabei gehabt hätte?
Ist doch üblich bei C&Rlern...

Um es kurz zu machen.
Ich halte jede Unterstellung ohne auch nur irgendwelche Beweise dafür zu haben für .... [entschärft]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Dass ein Angelverband ihm da noch juristisch zur Seite stehen soll ? Sehe ich keinerlei Gründe dafür.



Ich sehe noch weniger Gründe,Anglern feige in den Rücken fallen zu müssen.

Ein Verband,dem die hinsichtlich zurücksetzen an bayer.Gewässern bekannte und gelebte Praxis(!) bekannt sein müsste,hätte besser demütig geschwiegen, als den scheinheilig Gift und Galle spuckenden Moralapostel zu mimen.

Aber anscheinend hat man es beim bayer.LFV ja echt nötig,sich mangels Leistung für eine liberale Angelei,lieber übers werfen von Dreck auf die eigene Klientel profilieren zu müssen. 

Respekt..auf so ein schmales Brett, muss man als normal denkender Mensch erstmal kommen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Och Mods...


----------



## Jens76 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Och Mods...



Hast Du "Pfui"-Wörter genutzt??


----------



## racoon (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Eins vorweg : Was der Auge (oder jeder andere Angler) mit seinem Fang macht - ob Entnahme oder schwimmen lassen, das ist mir total Latte, ich halte es auch so, wie ich es für richtig halte, trete es eben nur nicht breit.

Ein Richter hat sich an geltendes Recht und Gesetz zu halten, die Realität interessiert nicht. Es ist vielleicht vernünftig , den Fisch schwimmen zu lassen, es ist vielleicht richtig - wie auch immer.
Aber es ist nunmal gesetzlich so verankert, dass der Fisch zu entnehmen ist ( kein Tier darf unnötig Leid und bla bla ...).
DAS ist für den Richter maßgebend. Nicht Vernunft oder der chinesische Sack Reis.

Das C&R-Schlupfloch 'unerwarteter Beifang' zählt nicht, da der Fisch ganz bewusst gefangen wurde, darauf deutet das zum Welsfang verwendete und auch übliche starke Gerät hin. Wenn ich einen Wels fangen möchte, dann muss ich mir im Vorfeld Gedanken über die Verwertung machen.

Den Sharpo-Schwachsinn mit Stippe usw muss man ja nicht kommentieren, deshalb werde ich es auch nicht machen.

Komme ich im Vorfeld zu dem Schluss, dass ich den zu erwartenden Fang nicht verwerten kann, dann habe ich den Fangversuch nicht zu starten !! So stehen nunmal (leider) die Aktien. Der Fisch darf weder Trophäe noch Sportgerät sein.

Wenn ich diesen *gezielten *Fang nach ner Foto-Session wieder schwimmen lasse kräht kein Hahn danach. Wenn ich den Fang irgendwo veröffentliche - so what ? Wenn ich es aber breittreten muss wie toll ich den Fisch hab wieder schwimmen lassen, dann brauch ich mich nicht zu wundern, wenn ich einen auf die Backe bekomme. Insofern hat der Auge Glück und kommt glimpflich davon.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Die Frage die ich mir stelle: 
Hat der Fall irgendwas Neues zur C&R Rechtssprechung beigetragen?

Augenthaler gilt nach Einstellung des Verfahrens als unschuldig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Jens76 schrieb:


> 1. Auge setzt den Waller zurück, und wird aus den eigenen Reihen angeschossen (auch wenn die ihn wohl nicht angezeigt hätten)



Was S.Hanfland da seinerzeit im Interview rausgehauen hat,ähnelte bereits einem inoffiziellen Schnellprozess.

Ein Reisighaufen aufschichtender Großinquisitor mit unverhohlenem Vorverurteilungscharakter.

SCHULDIG im Sinne eines Möchtegern Hexenjägers,noch bevor sich die Staatsanwaltschaft auch nur einen Funken Meinung bilden konnte.

Unprofessionell und erbärmlich²


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Das C&R-Schlupfloch 'unerwarteter Beifang' zählt nicht, da der Fisch ganz bewusst gefangen wurde, darauf deutet das zum Welsfang verwendete und auch übliche starke Gerät hin. Wenn ich einen Wels fangen möchte, dann muss ich mir im Vorfeld Gedanken über die Verwertung machen.
> 
> Den Sharpo-Schwachsinn mit Stippe usw muss man ja nicht kommentieren, deshalb werde ich es auch nicht machen.
> 
> ...



Racoon- Schwachsinn.
Unterstellungen ohne irgendwelche Belege.
Das ein Angler nun mal bewusst Fische fangen will bzw. fängt liegt schliesslich in der Sache Anglen begründet.
Das ein Angler welcher auf Wels für den Küchengebrauch angelt will nunmal nicht mit einer Stipprute oder ähnliches schwaches Material  auf Wels angelt ist doch wohl auch logisch.
Und das ein Angler sein Euipment auf die Kampfkraft und evtl. zu fangende Grösse abstimmt ist wohl auch sinnig.
Daraus abzuleiten, dass der Angler auf Trophäenfische angeln will und C&R ( in dem Fall Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund) betreiben möchte ist eine nicht belegbare Unterstellung!

Es sei denn es gibt irgendwelche Aussagen von Augenthaler zu seinen Absichten und Oder Fotos welche sein Euipment zeigen...z.b. Ködergrösse


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Ein Richter hat sich an geltendes Recht und Gesetz zu halten, die Realität interessiert nicht.


Wir sind aber nicht das Gericht, sondern diskutieren die Realität, die Existenz von Gesetzen, die diese nicht wiederspiegeln + anglerfeindlich (+Bestandsschädigend!) sind und die Aufgabe der von uns gewählten & bezahlten Lobbyisten.



racoon schrieb:


> Der Fisch darf weder Trophäe noch Sportgerät sein.


Warum eigentlich nicht?! 
Fragt man die Niederländer, die Engländer, die Skandinavier, die Amis, die... sieht die Sicht ganz anders aus.
Und das sind Nationen mit großer Angelkultur und nicht mit unbedingt weniger Naturverbundenheit.
Selbst die deutschen Angler (& Gesellschaft) dürften zu einem guten Teil anderer Ansicht sein.



racoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen *gezielten *Fang nach ner Foto-Session wieder  schwimmen lasse kräht kein Hahn danach. Wenn ich den Fang irgendwo  veröffentliche - so what ?


DAS ist eben die bayrische Doppelmoral, die sogar der bayr. LV in seinen Kommentaren hat durchblicken lassen.
Unsinnige Gesetze bejubeln & verteidigen,
aber anders handeln,
nur eben nicht drüber reden.
Das ist schlichtweg krank & heuchlerisch.


----------



## Deep Down (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Jemanden in solchen Verfahren zu beraten oder zu vertreten bedeutet, dass man dessen Rechte in diesem Verfahren schützt/wahrt. 
Dazu gehört im Falle jedweder Entscheidung etc, das darauf geachtet wird, dass diese angemessen ausfällt.

Damit ist aber gerade nicht verbunden, dass man selbst dadurch das Unrecht der Tat etwa entgegen der Rechtsordnung billigt.

Das kann auch jeder Verband/Verein leisten, in dem er ihn dabei beratend unterstützt und gegebenenfalls anwaltliche Hilfe vermittelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stelle:
> Hat der Fall irgendwas Neues zur C&R Rechtssprechung beigetragen?



Franz: In gewisser Weise JA 

Es bestätigt, dass das Zurücksetzen eines beliebigen Fisches  bei trifftigen Grund, den der Angler individuell entscheidet, keine Straftat ist, nicht mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.#6

 Man muss bei der Einstellung des Verfahrens zunächst berücksichtigen, dass Augenthaler nachgesagt wird, dass er an diesem Tag noch zusätzlich zwei kleinere Waller, möglicherweise verwertbare, gefangen und auch zurückgesetzt hätte, was die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht verifizieren konnte. 
Und dass der Waller in keinem offenen Gewässer, sondern einem Privatteich gefangen wurde.


  Die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg kam zu der Auffassung, dass Augenthaler nicht nachzuweisen sei, dass Augenthaler rein zu seiner Belustigung angelte. Oberstaatsanwalt Markus Pfaller: "Wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass Herr Augenthaler mit dem Ziel angelte, einen für ihn verwertbaren Speisefisch zu fangen".

  Die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht es allerdings durch das Foto als nachgewiesen, dass Augenthaler dem Waller unnötig Leid zufügte, indem er den Waller die Tortur des Abwiegens und Fotografierens antat anstatt ihn umgehend und schonend zurückzusetzen.
  Demfolgend ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft das bewusste Zurücksetzen eines unverwertbaren Fisches nicht verfolgungswürdig. Hätte Augentaler der Staatsanwaltschaft nach den Waller unverzüglich und schonend zurückgesetzt, wäre es zu der Geldauflage gar nicht gekommen.


Das kann für den LFV Bayern im Widerspruch zur BayFig und zur AVBayFig gesehen werden  und sollte nun letztendlich oder auch nur endlich vom LFV Bayern wohl überdacht werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber es ist nunmal gesetzlich so verankert, dass der Fisch zu entnehmen ist ( kein Tier darf unnötig Leid und bla bla ...).


Steht so pauschal wo genau nochmal zum nachlesen ?

Gesetzlich verankert ist in Bayern m.W.n.einzig der § 7 der Anwendungsverordnung zum  Fischereigesetz.[emoji6] 

Und angezeigt wurde er nochmal weswegen ?

Kleiner Tip..der § 7 war es pikanterweise nicht(!)


Und auch der § 17 TSG kennt keine allumfassende Pauschal-
verurteilung,weder beim c&r noch beim Kükenschreddern.

Du könntest im Gegenzug sogar bei eindeutiger Entnahmeabsicht aber gleichzeitig vorsätzlich mies durchgeführter Ausführung mit dem §17 kollidieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Kam mir auch gerade in den Sinn[emoji6]


----------



## racoon (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Steht so pauschal wo genau nochmal zum nachlesen ?
> 
> en.



Der geneigte und denkende Leser kann aus 



racoon schrieb:


> E
> Aber es ist nunmal gesetzlich so verankert, dass der Fisch zu entnehmen ist ( kein Tier darf unnötig Leid und bla bla ...).



entnehmen, dass es einer längeren Abhandlung bedarf, das zum hundertsten mal zu schreiben und dem so ist. Dieses allgemeine C&R-Thema und das Entnahmegebot wurde ja bereits tausendfach auch hier im Forum diskutiert und führt zu nix.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> entnehmen, dass es einer längeren Abhandlung bedarf, das zum hundertsten mal zu schreiben und dem so ist.



DAS wäre der feuchte Traum eines jeden       Petaners..gottlob nur,das die tatsächliche RECHTSlage das genau anders sieht,sehen muss(!)..nämlich differenzierter.


----------



## gaerbsch (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

catch & release is ne sehr leidige diskussion, von daher jetzt hier mal außer acht gelassen... aber wer angeln geht und den fisch nicht behalten will sollte den fisch doch bitte im wasser abhaken und schwimmen lassen, also möglichst schonend behandeln...

 ist meine meinung und von daher kann ich so eine klage nur unterstützen. (geht um die klage an sich, nicht um den komischen verein der geklagt hat)


----------



## Double2004 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> ... aber wer angeln geht und den fisch nicht behalten will sollte den fisch doch bitte im wasser abhaken und schwimmen lassen, also möglichst schonend behandeln...
> 
> ist meine meinung und von daher kann ich so eine klage nur unterstützen. (geht um die klage an sich, nicht um den komischen verein der geklagt hat)



:m 100% Zustimmung. Und wer sich dann von irgendwelchen Medienvertretern noch mit einem mit Dreck bedeckten Fisch ablichten lässt und stolz erzählt, er habe ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, dann fällt mir da nicht mehr viel zu ein...

Da ist mir (nach meinen Wertvorstellungen) das Entgleiten des Fisches noch im Wasser (fehlende Muskelkraft oder doch eher Tollpatschigkeit meinerseits...) und Das-nicht-an-die-große-Glocke-Hängen doch lieber. Und das schreibe ich als Angler...!  

Außerdem finde es auch merkwürdig, dass in dieser Thematik immer wieder die Verbände ins Spiel kommen. Wenn ich als Angler in meinem Tun -möglicherweise- mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geriete, wäre es doch völlig unpassend, von "Anglerinteressenverbänden" noch juristisch Beistand und Unterstützung zu erhalten! Jedem einzelnen Angler, und auch ihren Vertretern in den Verbänden, sollte jawohl daran gelegen sein, dass auch die Mitangler sich an Regeln und Gesetze halten. 

Double2004


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Hallo zusammen, 

also das die Verbände hier "mit ins Spiel" gebracht werden, ist absolut richtig. 

*Für Peta ist der Tod eines Tieres mehr wert, als sein Leben !

*Das ist die dortige Geschäftsidee  

...auch wenn Peta überall fußstampfend das Gegenteil behauptet. 

Denn nur mit dieser "Parole" lassen sich scheinbar üppige Spendengelder generieren. Ihre Werbeabteilung hat Peta ja sehr kostengünstig outgesourct an Staatsanwaltschaften, ergo an den Steuerzahler und regionale Zeitungen. 

Nochmal zur Erinnerung : Peta will das Angeln gänzlich verbieten, jedweden Fleischverzehr, einfach alles !

Hör Dir ab 4:44 min in dem Video nochmal ganz genau an, was der Haferbeck da von sich gibt, Zitat : Angler sind quasi Dummquatscher und Peta will das Angeln "ganz" verbieten..peu a peu... 

https://youtu.be/1CTRmbewjFk

MMn will der Haferbeck mit seiner Organisation Geld, richtig Geld verdienen und sonst gar nichts..

Interessant wäre natürlich auch zu wissen, mit wieviel Euro die Bildzeitung diesen Welsfang-Bericht honoriert hat und wie er dorthin gelangt ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, daß noch ein gutes Sümmchen übrig geblieben ist für Augenthaler, vorausgeschickt, diese Annahmen entsprechen den Tatsachen.  Und damit könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß der Richter vielmehr diese " mitunter auch profitorientierte  Inszenierung" im Zusammenhang mit einem großen Fisch  abgestraft hat und gar nicht mal das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Double2004 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

@Muckimors:
Die PETA hat doch längst nicht den Stellenwert, wie er hier oft dargestellt wird. Von der breiten Masse werden die PETAner als Spinner mit extremen Ansichten angesehen. Da ändern auch die nackten B- und C-Promis nichts, die sich für Werbezwecke ablichten lassen.

Und ja, deine Vorstellung teile ich: K.A. wurde nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens angezeigt, sondern wegen der "Inszeniserung" drumherum. Und wenn du mich fragst: zurecht!

Double2004


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> :m Wenn ich als Angler in meinem Tun -möglicherweise- mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geriete, wäre es doch völlig unpassend, von "Anglerinteressenverbänden" noch juristisch Beistand und Unterstützung zu erhalten!



Nochmal..solange genau diese Regeln bekanntermaßen veraltet sind und/oder unverhältnism.Gängelung bedeuten oder sonstwie auf den Prüfstand gehören,hat der Verband als bezahlte (!) Lobbyorganisation eines genau NICHT zu tun:Anglern in den Rücken zu fallen.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Jedem einzelnen Angler, und auch ihren Vertretern in den Verbänden, sollte jawohl daran gelegen sein, dass auch die Mitangler sich an Regeln und Gesetze halten.



Du solltest dich mal mit den dortigen Tatsachen, nämlich dem Unterschied zwischen scheinheilig geäusserten Verbandswunsch und Anglers praktizierter Wirklichkeit vertraut machen.

Das nämlich der Verband wider besseren Wissens,den Pharisäerhaften Entrüsteten mimt.

Den kruden Verbandspropheten hört quasi keiner mehr zu:




kati48268 schrieb:


> DAS ist eben die bayrische Doppelmoral, die sogar der bayr. LV in seinen Kommentaren hat durchblicken lassen.
> Unsinnige Gesetze bejubeln & verteidigen,
> aber anders handeln,
> nur eben nicht drüber reden.
> Das ist schlichtweg krank & heuchlerisch.



Man könnte sogar soweit gehen und das Urteil als kleinen Stich gegen K.Augenthaler aber ziemlich derben Stachel für die Verbandsansicht ansehen,der LFV hat hier mehr(verlogene) Federn lassen müssen.

Ein zugegeben naiv gemachtes Foto,sorgt letztendlich für eine angenehme Überraschung und setzt den LFV quasi in peinliche Argumentnot:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Franz: In gewisser Weise JA
> 
> Es bestätigt, dass das Zurücksetzen eines beliebigen Fisches  bei trifftigen Grund, den der Angler individuell entscheidet, keine Straftat ist, nicht mal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.#6


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und ja, deine Vorstellung teile ich: K.A. wurde nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens angezeigt, sondern wegen der "Inszeniserung" drumherum. Und wenn du mich fragst: zurecht!
> 
> Double2004



ja. das sehe ich genauso. Wäre das Otto-Normalverbraucher gewesen, ohne Bildzeitungsauftritt und Promistatus hätte Peta ihn natürlich auch sofort angezeigt und für medienwirksamkeit gesorgt. Nur der Richter, da bin ich mir fast sicher, hätte die 
Sachlage ganz anders beurteilt. 

Fest steht nur eines : Die Bild hat ihren Reibach gemacht, Augenthalter dann auch, und Peta auch. Und wer ist auf der Strecke geblieben bzw. wer hat einen Schaden erlitten ??? 

Die gesamte übrige Anglerschaft, die sich lediglich über den Fang gefreut hätte und nicht noch "auf andere Ideen" gekommen wäre...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Die PETA hat doch längst nicht den Stellenwert, wie er hier oft dargestellt wird. Von der breiten Masse werden die PETAner als Spinner mit extremen Ansichten angesehen. Da ändern auch die nackten B- und C-Promis nichts, die sich für Werbezwecke ablichten lassen.


Sorry, du hast vom Thema und seiner Tragweite wirklich nicht die geringste Ahnung.


----------



## gaerbsch (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Und wer ist auf der Strecke geblieben bzw. wer hat einen Schaden erlitten ???
> 
> Die gesamte übrige Anglerschaft, die sich lediglich über den Fang gefreut hätte und nicht noch "auf andere Ideen" gekommen wäre...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors




Zurecht! Wer dummes macht wird bestraft so ist das halt. Und die gesamte Anglerschaft wird solange eins auf die Nase bekommen, solange es Angler wie den guten Augenthaler gibt, der den Waller anscheinend durch die halbe Landschaft gezogen hat so wie der aussieht, und das nur für ein schönes Foto. Ein Glück hat er den Waller nicht Nachts gefangen sonst hätte er ihn wahrscheinlich auch noch angebunden. Wäre sicherlich noch ein bisschen witziger gewesen die Story.


----------



## Double2004 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nochmal..solange genau diese Regeln bekanntermaßen veraltet sind und/oder unverhältnism.Gängelung bedeuten oder sonstwie auf den Prüfstand gehören,hat der Verband als bezahlte (!) Lobbyorganisation eines genau NICHT zu tun:Anglern in den Rücken zu fallen.



Regeln bekanntermaßen veraltet und unverhältnismäßig? Du hast den Zusatz "nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden" vergessen. Wirkt auf mich ziemlich überheblich, so über bestehendes Recht zu urteilen und gleichzeitig, diejenigen, die die Gesetze respektieren, so anzugreifen.
Und ich bleibe dabei: Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von Lobbyorganisationen, Angler zu decken, die sich nicht an gültiges Recht halten. Dann müsste sich der Hersteller deines Autos auch für dich einsetzen, wenn du in der Stadt 200 fährst und erwischt wirst...

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Augenthaler wurde nicht verurteilt, ist nicht vorbestraft..
Das ist der einfache Fakt..

Und natürlich ist nicht ein Verband dazu da, geltendes Recht gut zu heissen oder durchzusetzen (dafür ist die Polizei da), sondern dazu, zu versuchen geltendes Recht zu ändern, wenn es nachteilig für seine Zahler ist.

Sonst bräuchte man ja keinen Verband, nur um alles abzunicken und als Helfershelfer gegen eigene Zahler und als Behördenhilfsbüttel...

Wer solche Verbände zahlt als Angler, hats echt nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Gesetze respektieren? Ach Du meinst die Angler denen ab und an mal  bis regelmäßig ein Fisch aus der Hand rutscht?   |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @Muckimors:
> Die PETA hat doch längst nicht den Stellenwert, wie er hier oft dargestellt wird. Von der breiten Masse werden die PETAner als Spinner mit extremen Ansichten angesehen. Da ändern auch die nackten B- und C-Promis nichts, die sich für Werbezwecke ablichten lassen.
> 
> Und ja, deine Vorstellung teile ich: K.A. wurde nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens angezeigt, sondern wegen der "Inszeniserung" drumherum. Und wenn du mich fragst: zurecht!
> ...



Auch da bist Du auf dem Holzweg.

Peta bekommt zwar nicht für sämtliche Aktionen Applaus, aber im Grundsatz ist ein grosser Teil der Bevölkerung Peta positiv gegenüber eingestellt.
Ganz besonders bei den Stadtbewohnern!


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Augenthaler wurde nicht verurteilt, ist nicht vorbestraft..
> Das ist der einfache Fakt..
> 
> Und natürlich ist nicht ein Verband dazu da, geltendes Recht gut zu heissen oder durchzusetzen (dafür ist die Polizei da), sondern dazu, zu versuchen geltendes Recht zu ändern, wenn es nachteilig für seine Zahler ist.
> ...



In erster Linie hat der Verband nicht solch ein dünnschiss Interview zu geben.
Wels Filet scharf anbraten...! Etc. 
Bei sämtlichen Unternehmen gebe es die Papiere dafür.


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dann müsste sich der Hersteller deines Autos auch für dich einsetzen, wenn du in der Stadt 200 fährst und erwischt wirst...
> 
> Double2004



Nach der Denke müsste sich aber dann der Rutenhersteller einsetzen. |kopfkrat

 Im Automobilbereich und in vielen anderen Bereichen gibt es in der Tat Vereine, Verbände, welche dir Rechtsberatung oder qualifizierte Anwälte bieten. Z.B. nach einem Unfall, bei welchem auch ich selber schuld war.


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



hanzz schrieb:


> Nach der Denke müsste sich aber dann der Rutenhersteller einsetzen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Im Automobilbereich und in vielen anderen Bereichen gibt es in der Tat Vereine, Verbände, welche dir Rechtsberatung oder qualifizierte Anwälte bieten. Z.B. nach einem Unfall, bei welchem auch ich selber schuld war.



Neeeee, Dein Interessenvertreter welchen Du bezahlst verpfeifft dich noch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Ein Richter hat sich an geltendes Recht und Gesetz zu halten, die Realität interessiert nicht. Es ist vielleicht vernünftig , den Fisch schwimmen zu lassen, es ist vielleicht richtig - wie auch immer.
> Aber es ist nunmal gesetzlich so verankert, dass der Fisch zu entnehmen ist ( kein Tier darf unnötig Leid und bla bla ...).
> DAS ist für den Richter maßgebend. Nicht Vernunft oder der chinesische Sack Reis.
> 
> ...



Ein Richter hat sich an geltendes Gesetz zu halten. Richtig. 

Nur welche gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zur Anwendung kommen, daß entscheidet er allein. Und damit kann in einem Urteil schuldig oder unschuldig stehen. Und das ist doch wohl ein immenser Spielraum oder ?

Angeln ist per se 1. gesetzlich erlaubt und 2. "sozialadäquat. D.h. also, daß wenn ein Staatsanwalt feststellt, daß hier eine Straftat dem Grunde nach vorliegt, nämlich das ein Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde, hat er darüber hinaus immer zu prüfen, ob die Strafttat aus sozialadäquatem Verhalten entstanden und somit nicht strafbewehrt ist. Denn nur über die Sozialadäquanz kann das Verbot aus  § 17 Tierschutzgesetz,  Fische zurückzusetzen  und gleichzeitig das Gebot untermaßige Fische zurückzusetzen zu  müssen gleichzeitig nebeneinander existieren. Ein und dasselbe Tun kann nicht gleichzeitig in einem Gesetz Gebot und in einem anderen Gesetz Verbot sein ohne den Begriff der Sozialadäquanz. 

Beispiel : Jemand hat einen Führerschein, hält sich an die Straßenverkehrsordnung, kommt bei plötzlichem Regen ins Schleudern und fährt ein Menschen/Tier tot. 
Ergebnis : Eine sozialadäquate Tötung....ohne Strafbewehrung.  

Peta würde behaupten, der hat sich den Wagen genommen um ein Tier zu töten und fordert das Autofahren ganz zu verbieten.  

Insoweit kann ich Dir leider nicht zustimmen. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Franz: In gewisser Weise JA
> 
> Oberstaatsanwalt Markus Pfaller: "Wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass Herr Augenthaler mit dem Ziel angelte, einen für ihn verwertbaren Speisefisch zu fangen".
> 
> ...




Genau. Der Staatsanwalt beschreibt hier eindeutig die Sozialadäquanz. Das erlaubte Ziel, einen Fisch zu fangen, der auch verwertet werden "soll", wovon der Gesetzgeber regelmäßig ausgeht, sonst könnte es keine generelle Angelerlaubnis geben, ist quasi juristisch gesehen "sozialadäquat" aus dem Ruder gelaufen, dadurch das entweder ein untermaßiger Fisch gefangen wurde oder aber eben ein viel zu großer. Das Zurücksetzen in beiden Fällen gesetzeskonform. 

Nicht sozialadäquat, also ganz bewußt gesteuert durch Augenthaler, ist das Fotografieren, das Wiegen und das eventuelle Vermarkten dieses "Glücks" an ein großes Tagesblatt. Das nimmt ihm die Justiz übel. 

Aufgrund der plakativen knappen Schlagzeilen  ist dieser Fall ganz fatal für die Anglerschaft, weil beim "gemeinen" Leser nur die eine Assoziation entsteht : 

Wer Fische fängt ist ein Tierquäler und muß bestraft werden. 

Und eine weitere Fehlinterpretation eben auch : 

Wer einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt, und wenn er ihn hundertmal nicht verwerten kann ist auch dran...

Zitat Augenthaler zu Bild : *Wenn ich künftig angele, nehme ich den Fang eben mit.“ Schnelles Töten ist erlaubt.*

Da hat der Kollege uns echt einen Bärendienst erwiesen. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Genau. Der Staatsanwalt beschreibt hier eindeutig die Sozialadäquanz. Das erlaubte Ziel, einen Fisch zu fangen, der auch verwertet werden "soll", wovon der Gesetzgeber regelmäßig ausgeht, sonst könnte es keine generelle Angelerlaubnis geben, ist quasi juristisch gesehen "sozialadäquat" aus dem Ruder gelaufen, dadurch das entweder ein untermaßiger Fisch gefangen wurde oder aber eben ein viel zu großer. Das Zurücksetzen in beiden Fällen gesetzeskonform.
> 
> Nicht sozialadäquat, also ganz bewußt gesteuert durch Augenthaler, ist das Fotografieren, das Wiegen und das eventuelle Vermarkten dieses "Glücks" an ein großes Tagesblatt. Das nimmt ihm die Justiz übel.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du das mit der Sozialadäquanz her hast - aber das ist Murks. Das spielt im Strafrecht - zumindest so wie du es beschreibst - keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du das mit der Sozialadäquanz her hast - aber das ist Murks. Das spielt im Strafrecht - zumindest so wie du es beschreibst - keine Rolle.


Das ist aus der Einstellung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens, das von PETA wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen (in Bayern) bei einem Schnupperangeln angezeigt wurde.
Für Dich spielt es also vielleicht keine Rolle, für Juristen und Staatsanwälte schon....

Wir berichteten, siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321261


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aus der Einstellung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens, das von PETA wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen (in Bayern) bei einem Schnupperangeln angezeigt wurde.
> Für Dich spielt es also vielleicht keine Rolle, für Juristen und Staatsanwälte schon....
> 
> Wir berichteten, siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321261


Das habe ich in dem zitierten Thread auch schon gesehen. Das steht "... Fische wurden auf sozialadäquate Weise zurückgesetzt." Das hat gar nichts damit zu tun, ob Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich sozialadäquat ist. Der Begriff spielt sonst im Strafrecht nahezu keine Rolle - und wenn dann nur bei Fahrlässigkeitsdelikten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

eben, Fahrlässigkeitsdelikte wie Fische zurücksetzen..

Nicht wert, drüber zu verhandeln..

Deswegen eingestellt..

Gut gemacht, mal ausnahmsweise von den da zuständigen Juristen....


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben, Fahrlässigkeitsdelikte wie Fische zurücksetzen..
> 
> Nicht wert, drüber zu verhandeln..
> 
> ...


... das ist aber ein Vorsatzdelikt, lieber Thomas...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

nicht ich habe das Verfahren damit eingestellt, das war ein Staatsanwalt, ich zitiere den nur aus dem Bericht.

Wenn Du das anders siehst, sag ihm halt, er muss das Verfahren doch wieder aufnehmen..

Ich bin so damit zufrieden....

Genauso wie hier Augenthaler NICHT verurteilt wurde und damit NICHT vorbestraft ist wegen Fische zurücksetzen..

Passt...

Das Einzige, was nach wie vor nicht passt, ist eben die lausige Verbandsarbeit und deren anglerfeindliches Verhalten in der Causa Augenthaler..


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht ich habe das Verfahren damit eingestellt, das war ein Staatsanwalt, ich zitiere den nur aus dem Bericht.
> 
> Wenn Du das anders siehst, sag ihm halt, er muss das Verfahren doch wieder aufnehmen..
> 
> ...


Ging mir ja nicht um das Ende des Verfahrens, sondern um die unzutreffende Verwendung des Begriffes "Sozialadäquanz". Gerne würde ich dir erklären, warum die Einstellung gegen Geldauflage natürlich kein Erfolg ist - aber ich befürchte darauf folgen dann ähnlich flappsige Antworten


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Der Verband sagt sinngemäß: Ja, Auge hätte den Fisch entnehmen müssen, daran gibt es nichts zu deuteln. Wieso sollte da Rückendeckung gegeben werden?Mit Geldern der Leute, die sich nicht so doof verhalten?

Wenn ich mit 70 in der Ortschaft geblitzt werde sagt der ADAC ja auch:
Klar -der Waschbär hatte 70 auf der Uhr - was sollen wir machen. Geld der anderen Mitglieder ausgeben um festzustellen dass  es nicht so war?


----------



## Jens76 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 70 in der Ortschaft geblitzt werde sagt der ADAC ja auch:
> Klar -der Waschbär hatte 70 auf der Uhr - was sollen wir machen. Geld der anderen Mitglieder ausgeben um festzustellen dass  es nicht so war?



Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich!

Der ADAC bietet seinen Mitgliedern, gerade wenn sie sich falsch verhalten haben, mindestens eine anwaltliche Erstberatung, und stellt sie zweitens nicht an den Pranger!
Eben, weil der ADAC dafür von seinen Mitgliedern Geld bekommt. 
Merkste was??


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Zitat Augenthaler zu Bild : *Wenn ich künftig angele, nehme ich den Fang eben mit.“ 
*
Wenn Auge dies aber so gesagt haben sollte, dann hat er das Urteil bzw. deren Begründung nicht verstanden.Schnelles 

Töten ist erlaubt> Keine Aussage von Auge sondern eher ein Kommentar des Schreiberlings.  :q Hat es somit auch nicht begriffen.

Erschreckend wieviel Sachverstand nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Hallo ? Gehts noch?
Die Beratung ist vielleicht für die Höhe des Strafmaß- vielleicht zu einer Verhandlung ob ggf kein Fahrverbot verhängt wird dafür höhere Geldstrafe oder ne andere Auflage. Aber nicht über den Punkt der Anklage!


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Hallo ? Gehts noch?
> Die Beratung ist vielleicht für die Höhe des Strafmaß- vielleicht zu einer Verhandlung ob ggf kein Fahrverbot verhängt wird dafür höhere Geldstrafe oder ne andere Auflage. Aber nicht über den Punkt der Anklage!



Dann hat man als Interessenvertreter der Angler in der Öffentlichkkeit seine Fresse zu halten.
Die öffentlichen Stellungnahmen sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht jeden Anglers und Wein für Peta und Co!


----------



## Jens76 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Hallo ? Gehts noch?
> Die Beratung ist vielleicht für die Höhe des Strafmaß- vielleicht zu einer Verhandlung ob ggf kein Fahrverbot verhängt wird dafür höhere Geldstrafe oder ne andere Auflage. Aber nicht über den Punkt der Anklage!



Richtig, aber was willst Du jetzt von mir? Habe nichts anderes behauptet. Das hätte man aber von einem "Angler"-Interessenverband auch erwarten können, wenn man schon einen "Autofahrer"-Interessenverband als ungeeignetes Beispiel ins Feld führt.

Den Punkt, das ein ADAC sein Mitglied in dieser Situation nicht noch zusätzlich anschiesst, lässt Du unter den Tisch fallen? 

Also wenn, dann bitte ganzheitlich und schlüssig!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Der Verband sagt sinngemäß: Ja, Auge hätte den Fisch entnehmen müssen, daran gibt es nichts zu deuteln.



Der Verband spricht da recht doppelzüngig..lies dir z.B. die FB Diskussionen nochmal genau durch.

Er handelt auch mit Doppelmoral.

Der berühmt berüchtigte §7 der bayer.Anwendungsverordnung wird tagtäglich quasi mit mehr oder weniger stiller Billigung missachtet..

Wäre dem nicht so,müssten jeden Tag mind. 20 bayer.Angler vor dem Kadi stehen..ähm..wieviele Fälle gabs tatsächlich?

Scheinheilig und verlogen wie sonstwas

Damit führt der Verband seine eigene Argumentation ad adsurdum.

Aber Hauptsache erst einmal die grobe Vorverurteilungskeule raus und immer druff.



racoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 70 in der Ortschaft geblitzt werde sagt der ADAC ja auch:
> Klar -der Waschbär hatte 70 auf der Uhr - was sollen wir machen. Geld der anderen Mitglieder ausgeben um festzustellen dass  es nicht so war?



Den Vergleich kannste abhaken,hinkt wie Ahab auf der Pequod.

Wie wäre es z.B.mit dem Ausschluss von Messfehlern,falscher Beschilderung? 

Vieles im Leben ist überhaupt nicht so klar,wie es auf den ersten flüchtigen  Blick erscheint.

Der Staatsanwalt sah es im Fall Augenthaler wohl ähnlich ?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Vorallem....bei einer Geschwindigkeitsübertretung wird auch oftmals Menschenleben gefährdet.
Wo ist beim Wels zurück setzen Menschenleben in Gefahr?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wo ist beim Wels zurück setzen Menschenleben in Gefahr?



Doch..da droht bei einigen erhebliche Gefahr für die ideologisch verkrusteten Kopfpartien.

Wenn die Triggersätze ala "Angeln ist mehr als jeden Fisch was vor den Dassel zu kloppen" oder "Ich geh nur aus Spaß angeln" vernehmen,drohen Schnappatmung und Kollaps.

Diese merkwürdige "Krankheit" ist aber gottlob auf den dt.Raum beschränkt.

Weiteres Verbreitungsrisiko z.B.ins EU Umland kann man beruhigt verneinen.

Die wären gegen sowas aber eh resistent.


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> ... das ist aber ein Vorsatzdelikt, lieber Thomas...



Blödsinn. 

Ein gesetzlich ausdrücklich erlaubtes Handeln, wie hier Angeln kann kein Vorsatzdelikt sein und ergo kann ein daraus resultierendes Zurücksetzen im Rahmen sozialadäquaten Verhaltens nicht strafbewehrt sein. Nochmal ausdrücklich für Dich zum Verständnis : 

Alles was darüber hinaus geht, wie Fotos, Wiegen, minutenlanges Rumhampeln, vermarkten ist nicht mehr sozialadäquat und wird geahndet. 

Vielleicht auch mal vorher ein bischen nachdenken, bevor Du hier Unsinn reinschreibst. 

Auf Seite 55 des Buches "Allgemeine Strafrechtslehre" kannst Du nachlesen, was Staatsanwälte unter dem Begriff der "Steuerbarkeit des Geschehens" verstehen und das es ohne diese keine Straftat gibt. 

Und natürlich ist die Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Geldauflage ein voller Erfolg !

Sowohl das Maß der Schuld, als auch das öffentliche Interesse waren so gering, daß hier im  Vorfeld eingestellt werden konnte. 

Also erzähl nicht son Unsinn hier. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

so Leute, bin gerade wieder angekommen.
Aber hier kein  gegenseitiges anmachen/an********n, sondern bitte normalen Ton in der Diskussion untereinander.
Danke!!


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Was denkt ihr eigentlich: Ist Auge einfach nur ein herzensguter Mensch der sein Geld herschenkt? Ist ja noch nicht mal ne Spende.
Vielleicht ist er einfach nur gut beraten worden ? Und das soll als Erfolg zu sehen sein? Finde ich sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## Deep Down (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist die Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen Geldauflage ein voller Erfolg !



Was aber so nun aber auch nicht stimmt. 
Die Einstellung mangels hinreichendem Tatverdachtes -also eine Einstellung ohne jedwede Auflage oder Schuld-wäre ein Erfolg.
Zwar gilt er weiterhin als unschuldig, was natürlich an sich den Erfolg darstellen kann, aber eine Geldauflage ist immer doch ein Makel im Sinne eines "vollen Erfolges"!
Zu dem bleibt er angezählt, denn diese Einstellung bleibt registriert und bei einem erneuten Verstoß kann er nicht erneut mit einer weiteren Einstellung rechnen.
Also, von vollem Erfolg kann man bei einer Einstellung gegen Geldauflage nicht sprechen!


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Ein gesetzlich ausdrücklich erlaubtes Handeln, wie hier Angeln kann kein Vorsatzdelikt sein und ergo kann ein daraus resultierendes Zurücksetzen im Rahmen sozialadäquaten Verhaltens nicht strafbewehrt sein. Nochmal ausdrücklich für Dich zum Verständnis :
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber du hast von Rechtswissenschaft ähnlich viel Ahnung wie meine Oma vom Investment-Banking. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich Jurist und weiß daher wovon ich spreche. Wovon du sprichst - oder es zumindest versuchst - ist der soziale Handlungsbegriff. Da geht es um steuerbares Verhalten. In beiden, hier in Rede stehenden Verfahren ist vollkommen offensichtlich eine Handlung (!!) gegeben. Und Vorsatzdelikt sind die Straftatbestände im TierachutzG, das Angeln selbst natürlich nicht. Wenn du dich das nächste Mal im Ton vergreifen möchtest, dann bitte wenigstens mit etwas mehr als nur heißer Luft...


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

OK. Halten wir uns dran. 

Dann nochmal abschließend "meine" Sichtweise : 

Genau wie der Gesetzgeber das Autofahren mit Führerschein erlaubt, erlaubt er auch das Angeln mit Angelschein. 

In 2015 wurden durch das "erlaubte Autofahren" 3.500 Menschen getötet. 3.500 mal mußten sich also Staatsanwälte und Richter mit der Frage befassen, ob eine Straftat vorliegt oder nicht. Und diese Frage beantwortet sich mit dem Verhalten des Verursachers, war die Tötung gesteuert, also vorsätzlich oder nicht gesteuert, also sozialadäquat. 

Und nichts anderes gilt für das Angeln. Das Zurücksetzen eines zu großen Fisches ist sozialadäquat, weil es nicht steuerbar ist, der Angler das Anbeißen nicht verhindern, nicht steuern kann. 

Aus diesen beiden fällen, Gemeinschaftsangeln und Augenthaler wird die Sichtweise der Justiz doch mehr als deutlich :  

_Das Zurücksetzen massiger Fischer stellt keinen Verstoß gegen § 17 Tierschutzgesetz dar,  wenn das Verhalten des Anglers als sozialadäquat zu beurteilen ist.  
_
Die Gemeinschaftsangler haben sich sozialadäquat verhalten, Augenthler nicht. 

Und jetzt geht ich angeln :vik:

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zu dem bleibt er angezählt, denn diese Einstellung bleibt registriert und bei einem erneuten Verstoß kann er nicht erneut mit einer weiteren Einstellung rechnen.
> Also, von vollem Erfolg kann man bei einer Einstellung gegen Geldauflage nicht sprechen!



Mein Reden:
Keine Verurteilung, keine Vorstrafe, zu unwichtig das "Vergehen", daher Einstellung  (4-stellige Summe für Auge bei dessen Einkommen sicher eher pillepalle), aber natürlich kein Freispruch...

Genauso von mir im Artikel geschireben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den (vermutlich nicht allzu schlechten)  Einkommensbedingungen von Klaus Augentahler zeigt eine niedrige 4-stellige Summe zur Verfahrenseinstellung statt einer Verurteilung, dass die Juristen das wohl eher als Bagatelldelikt gesehen haben.
> 
> Würde das als wirklich strafwürdig relevant eingeschätzt werden, hätte es ansonsten eine Gerichtsverhandlung sowie ein entsprechendes Urteil gegeben.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> OK. Halten wir uns dran.
> 
> Dann nochmal abschließend "meine" Sichtweise :
> 
> ...


Ne, ist halt grundlegend falsch. Die Frage, ob ein Verhalten strafbar ist, bemisst sich nach dem jeweila einschlägigen STRAFTATBESTAND, und nicht nach irgendwelchen Ansichten zur Sozialadäquanz. Gut gemeinter Tipp: geh' tatsächlich lieber Angeln - juristisch wird das mit dir erstmal nix  Oder du schreibst dich an einer Universtität ein und studierst artig deine fünf Jahre - dann können wir gerne nochmal über das Thema sprechen.


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast von Rechtswissenschaft ähnlich viel Ahnung wie meine Oma vom Investment-Banking. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich Jurist und weiß daher wovon ich spreche. Wovon du sprichst - oder es zumindest versuchst - ist der soziale Handlungsbegriff. Da geht es um steuerbares Verhalten. In beiden, hier in Rede stehenden Verfahren ist vollkommen offensichtlich eine Handlung (!!) gegeben. Und Vorsatzdelikt sind die Straftatbestände im TierachutzG, das Angeln selbst natürlich nicht. Wenn du dich das nächste Mal im Ton vergreifen möchtest, dann bitte wenigstens mit etwas mehr als nur heißer Luft...



Wenn, wie Du ja selbst "erfreulicherweise" herausgearbeitet hast, das Angeln eine gesetzlich erlaubte Handlung ist, kann auch ein Fischfang keine Straftat sein. Die eine Handlung der Gemeinschaftsangler war sozialadäquat, die des Herrn Augenthaler nicht. Nur so kann es sein, daß die einen kein Bußgeld zahlen mußten, aber Augenthaler sehr wohl. 

Sonst liefer Du doch mal eine "juristisch einwandfreie" Abgrenzung der beiden Fälle im Hinblick auf Bußgeld und kein Bußgeld. 

Können unser examinierten Staatsanwälte in Bayern vielleicht noch ordentlich was lernen, insbesondere was sie "vermurkst" haben. 

Natürlich sind "belegte" Straftatbestände im Tierschutzgesetz "Delikte". Aber ein strafbewehrtes Delikt benötigt immer Vorsatz ! Das sollte ein Jurist schon wissen. 

Bin ich mal sehr gespannt !!! Auf gehts !! 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er einfach nur gut beraten worden ?



Ist doch sein gutes Recht oder etwa nicht?  

Was wir dagegen am wenigsten brauchen,sind voreilige und vor allem öffentliche "Hängt ihn höher" Statements aus der LFV Populismus-
ecke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was wir dagegen am wenigsten brauchen,sind voreilige und vor allem öffentliche "Hängt ihn höher" Statements aus der LFV Populismus-
> ecke.


Mein Reden.

#6#6#6#6

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Ist wie beim Nachtangelverbot in B-W:
Hätten die anglerfeindlichen, als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände (Bayern, abknüppeln, B-W Nachtangelverbot) den Dreck nicht zuerst gut geheissen und unterstützt, sondern gleich bekämpft, könnte man in B-W heute wahrcheinlich nachtangeln und in Bayern gäbs keinen so bescheuerten Abknüppelparagraphen bzw. man hätte das alles schneller und leichter weg.,.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wenn, wie Du ja selbst "erfreulicherweise" herausgearbeitet hast, das Angeln eine gesetzlich erlaubte Handlung ist, kann auch ein Fischfang keine Straftat sein. Die eine Handlung der Gemeinschaftsangler war sozialadäquat, die des Herrn Augenthaler nicht. Nur so kann es sein, daß die einen kein Bußgeld zahlen mußten, aber Augenthaler sehr wohl.
> 
> Sonst liefer Du doch mal eine "juristisch einwandfreie" Abgrenzung der beiden Fälle im Hinblick auf Bußgeld und kein Bußgeld.
> 
> ...


Du verstehst das ganze Strafrechtsystem nicht. Der Straftatbestand ist § 17 TierschutzG. Da steht drin, dass du Tiere nicht ohne Grund töten darfst und sie - vereinfacht gesagt - nicht quälen darfst. Machst du es, kann es sich um eine Straftat handeln. Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel: du darfst einen Hund halten, du darfst ihn aber nicht gundlos und ständig prügeln. Beim Angeln verhält es sich ähnlich - angeln darfst du unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, quälen darfst du Fische hingegen nicht. Damit befasst sich ein StA... nicht mit deinem Sozialquark.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Reden:
> Keine Verurteilung, keine Vorstrafe, zu unwichtig das "Vergehen", daher Einstellung  (4-stellige Summe für Auge bei dessen Einkommen sicher eher pillepalle), aber natürlich kein Freispruch...
> 
> Genauso von mir im Artikel geschireben:


Und hierzu... das Verfahren gegen Bernie Ecclestone wurde nach der gleichen Vorschrift der StPO eingestellt - gegen Zahlung von 100 Mio Dollar. Die Einstellung nach § 153a StPO zeigt keineswegs, dass es sich um eine Bagatelle handelt - sie ist bei schweren und schwersten Taten nur gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Ne, ist halt grundlegend falsch. Die Frage, ob ein Verhalten strafbar ist, bemisst sich nach dem jeweila einschlägigen STRAFTATBESTAND, und nicht nach irgendwelchen Ansichten zur Sozialadäquanz. Gut gemeinter Tipp: geh' tatsächlich lieber Angeln - juristisch wird das mit dir erstmal nix  Oder du schreibst dich an einer Universtität ein und studierst artig deine fünf Jahre - dann können wir gerne nochmal über das Thema sprechen.



Also sagst Du, die bayrischen Anwälte haben sich da auf "irgendwelche Ansichten über Sozialadäquanz" gestützt,  was völliger Blödsinn war ? Das lass die mal lieber nicht hören:g  

Ich warte noch auf Deine "universitäre Abhandlung" dieser beiden unterschiedlich gehandhabten Fälle. 

Oder kommt da sachlich nix mehr ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Also sagst Du, die bayrischen Anwälte haben sich da auf "irgendwelche Ansichten über Sozialadäquanz" gestützt,  was völliger Blödsinn war ? Das lass die mal lieber nicht hören:g
> 
> Ich warte noch auf Deine "universitäre Abhandlung" dieser beiden unterschiedlich gehandhabten Fälle.
> 
> ...


Du verstehst es einfach nicht - aber das ist auch nicht tragsich. Nicht jeder Angler ist auch ein guter Jurist, insbesondere nicht, wenn er Rechtswissenschaften nie studiert hat.


----------



## meckpomm (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Reden:
> Keine Verurteilung, keine Vorstrafe, zu unwichtig das "Vergehen", daher Einstellung  (4-stellige Summe für Auge bei dessen Einkommen sicher eher pillepalle), aber natürlich kein Freispruch...



Moin,

ein Erfolg für die Anglerschaft kann es schon deshalb nicht sein, weil jetzt ein paar Millionen Mitbürger in den Massenmedien auf die Problematik hingewiesen werden. Für die ist eine 4-stellige Summe eine Menge Geld. Zudem hat nun Peta die Möglichkeit, das ganze im eigenen Interesse zu instrumentalisieren. Das würde ich für die Anglerschaft eher als ein mittelgroßes Problem bewerten.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Double2004 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

@meiselinge69: Vielen Dank für deine fundierten Ausführungen!

Double2004


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wenn, wie Du ja selbst "erfreulicherweise" herausgearbeitet hast, das Angeln eine gesetzlich erlaubte Handlung ist, kann auch ein Fischfang keine Straftat sein. Die eine Handlung der Gemeinschaftsangler war sozialadäquat, die des Herrn Augenthaler nicht. Nur so kann es sein, daß die einen kein Bußgeld zahlen mußten, aber Augenthaler sehr wohl.



Dir gehts partout nur noch ums Recht habeb, nech?
Geschenkt - Du hast von mir aus Recht.
Allerdings muss der Auge kein Bußgeld zahlen, das würde bedeuten , er wäre verurteilt.
Es ist ein Vergleich geschlossen, auf Deutsch ein Kuhhandel.
Es wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, dass die Summe x an Dritte gezahlt wird, beide Seiten stimmen zu und gut ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Und hierzu... das Verfahren gegen Bernie Ecclestone wurde nach der gleichen Vorschrift der StPO eingestellt - gegen Zahlung von 100 Mio Dollar. Die Einstellung nach § 153a StPO zeigt keineswegs, dass es sich um eine Bagatelle handelt - sie ist bei schweren und schwersten Taten nur gar nicht möglich.


Deswegen habe ich auf die genannte niedrige 4-stellige Summe im Verhältnis zu Augenthalers vermuteten Einkommen extra genannt, um auf die in meinen Augen niedrige Relevanz dieses "Vergehens" hinzuweisen (was evtl. bei einem weniger prominenten ohne Berichterstattung einfach so eingestellt worden wäre)....


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Du verstehst das ganze Strafrechtsystem nicht. Der Straftatbestand ist § 17 TierschutzG. Da steht drin, dass du Tiere nicht ohne Grund töten darfst und sie - vereinfacht gesagt - nicht quälen darfst. Machst du es, kann es sich um eine Straftat handeln. Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel: du darfst einen Hund halten, du darfst ihn aber nicht gundlos und ständig prügeln. Beim Angeln verhält es sich ähnlich - angeln darfst du unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, quälen darfst du Fische hingegen nicht. Damit befasst sich ein StA... nicht mit deinem Sozialquark.



Du schreibst es doch selbst mehr als "deutlich" :...kann es sich um eine Straftat handeln....muß es aber nicht, wenn es in einem sozialadäquaten Rahmen passiert ist... Was in § 17 TierschtzG steht weiß ich auswendig. 

Dein Beispiel mit dem Hund belegt ja eindeutig, wenn auch von Dir ungewollt,  meine Ausführungen und die der Staatsanwaltschaft.  Wenn ich einen Hund ständig, wie Du schreibst prügel, ist das nicht sozialadäquat, sondern vorsätzlich und gesteuert. Der Fang eines untermaßigen oder zu großen Fisches ist weder vorsätzlich, noch grundlos, weil man ja einen massigen Fisch fangen wollte, und erst recht nicht steuerbar wie das ständige Einprügeln auf einen Hund. 

Also bestätigt Dein Beispiel auch definitiv die richtige Sichtweise der bayrischen Staatsanwälte, die sich mit diesem "Quark" der Sozialadäquanz , wie Du ihn nennst, nicht nur beschäftigt haben, sondern ihn als maßgebenden Grund für die Einstellung genannt haben, im Fall der Gemeinschaftsangler. 

Wenn ich auf meinen Hund mit einer Stange einprügel, weil er sich in den Arm eines Kleinkindes verbissen hat, ist das sozialadäquat und keine Tierquälerei. Da muß man kein Jura studiert haben, um diesen Sachverhalt auf andere Rechtsgebiete, wie z.B. Angeln zu übertragen. Nur wenn man schon Jura studiert hat, sollte das zumindestens gelingen|supergri

Wenn ich einen Fisch fange, der womöglich noch nicht mal in mein Auto passt, geschweigedenn in meine Gefriertruhe ist das Zurücksetzen, genau wie es die Staatsanwälte richtig begründen, sozialadäquat. 

Ende der Durchsage 

Danke #6

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auf die genannte niedrige 4-stellige Summe im Verhältnis zu Augenthalers vermuteten Einkommen extra genannt, um auf die in meinen Augen niedrige Relevanz dieses "Vergehens" hinzuweisen (was evtl. bei einem weniger prominenten ohne Berichterstattung einfach so eingestellt worden wäre)....



Genauso ist es. Nicht nur in Deinen Augen sondern auch im Gesetzestext wird ausdrücklich von "Geringfügigkeit" der Schuld gesprochen...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @meiselinge69: Vielen Dank für deine fundierten Ausführungen!
> 
> Double2004


Danke  nicht jeder scheint sie als solche wahrnehmen zu können


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Danke  nicht jeder scheint sie als solche wahrnehmen zu können



Anwalt und Staatsanwalt sind sich selten einig habe ich mal gehört.  
Selbst von Richter zu Richter soll es ab und an zu Unstimmigkeiten kommen.

:q

War aber eine nette Ausführung von euch beiden.

Hätte ich bloss Popcorn gehabt...(was jetzt nicht nachteilig auf euch bezogen sein soll)


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Anwalt und Staatsanwalt sind sich selten einig habe ich mal gehört.
> Selbst von Richter zu Richter soll es ab und an zu Unstimmigkeiten kommen.
> 
> :q
> ...


Von Muckimors und mir ist aber nur einer zumindest fachlich in der Nähe des Staatsanwaltes


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> . Aber ein strafbewehrtes Delikt benötigt immer Vorsatz ! Das sollte ein Jurist schon wissen.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Double2004 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auf die genannte niedrige 4-stellige Summe im Verhältnis zu Augenthalers vermuteten Einkommen extra genannt, um auf die in meinen Augen niedrige Relevanz dieses "Vergehens" hinzuweisen (was evtl. bei einem weniger prominenten ohne Berichterstattung einfach so eingestellt worden wäre)....



Ich denke nicht, dass er als Trainer eines Bezirksligisten ein derart hohes Einkommen hat. Da sollte die vierstellige Summe wohl mindestens zwei bis drei Monatsgehältern entsprechen.

Double2004


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er als Trainer eines Bezirksligisten ein derart hohes Einkommen hat. Da sollte die vierstellige Summe wohl mindestens zwei bis drei Monatsgehältern entsprechen.
> 
> Double2004


Empfinde ein paar Tausender für ein Wallerfoto jetzt auch nicht gerade als Peanuts... weiß ja nicht was ihr so verdient


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

zum auflockern:
Verdienen ist nicht das Problem, da müsst ich Millionario sein wie ein (Ex)Bayern-Fussballer..

Auch kriegen die Kohle, die ich eigentlich verdient hätte, das ist das Problem 
;-)))

Davon ab, *Unschuldsvermutung gilt weiter *auch nach 153a-Einstellung:
https://dejure.org/dienste/vernetzung/rechtsprechung?Text=NJW 91, 1530


----------



## meckpomm (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Nicht nur in Deinen Augen sondern auch im Gesetzestext wird ausdrücklich von "Geringfügigkeit" der Schuld gesprochen...
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Moin,

Komisch in meinem Gesetzestext steht aber unter Paragraph 153 StPO nichts von Geldauflagen. Das kommt erst unter 153 a. Aber vielleicht wären Quellenangaben hilfreich. So von Laie zu Laie...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinen Hund mit einer Stange einprügel, weil er sich in den Arm eines Kleinkindes verbissen hat, ist das sozialadäquat und keine Tierquälerei.



Nö, ist keine Tierquälerei. Solange Dich niemand anhängt. Wenn Dich irgendwer anzeigt, dann kannst Du Dir Dein sozialadäquat hinstecken, wo die Sonne nicht scheint. Dann gehste vor den Kadi. Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so in dem unserigen Staate.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Nö, das Verfahren wird höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht zugelassen da es sich in dem Fall um eine Notfallsituation handelt. Selbst wenn der Hund dabei stirbt.......ein Menschenleben geht vor.


Das hat dann aber trotzdem nichts mit Sozialadäquanz zu tun, sondern es greift ein sog. Rechtfertigungsgrund, § 34 StGB oder § 904 BGB. Es bleibt tatbestandlich eine vorsätzliche "Tierquälerei" i.S.d § 17 TierschutzG, sie ist nur ausnahmsweise gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Deep Down (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Der Muckimors ist so ein Hobbyjurist! 

Aus einer strafrechtlichen Geldauflage wird ein Bußgeld (Ordnungswidrigkeit); die Einstellung gegen Geldauflage nach §153a StPO wird mal eben zur Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit nach § 153 StPO umgedeutelt; die Einstellung gegen Geldauflage ist ein voller Erfolg; Rechtfertigungsgründe werden mal eben durch das Allheilmittel der  Sozialadäquanz ersetzt, wobei diese eigentlich in den Tatbestand gehört,  Fahrlässigkeitdelikte gibt es offenbar gar nicht....etc, etc!

Btw: Muckimors, folge mal den Tipp vom Kollegen meiselinge und schreib Dich für Jura ein, spätestens im ersten Semester wirste bereits merken, was Du hier für einen Unsinn so verzapft hast!   

Ich fahre jetzt erstmal sozialadäquat nach Hause!


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Ich möchte nochmal ganz grundsätzlich etwas zu dieser Thematik loswerden, einfach weil es mich - nicht nur als Jurist, sondern vor allem als leidenschaftlicher Angler - ärgert. Was mir bei aller Wut über PETrA und Co. zu kurz kommt, ist eine Auseinandersetzung mit, und vor allem die Akzeptanz des (gesetzlichen) Ist-Zustand bei uns hier in Deutschland beim Thema Angeln und Tierschutzgesetz. 

Der sieht so aus, dass fangen zur Verwertung gesetzlich nicht verboten und damit erlaubt ist (weil Tötung mit vernünftigem Grund, § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG).  Weiterhin nicht erlaubt ist das Hinzufügen von erheblichen Schmerzen oder Leiden aus Rohheit oder länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende Schmerzen oder Leiden (§ 17 Nr. 2 TierSchG). 
Man kann sich sicherlich in epischer Breite, und auch mit wissenschaftlichem Anspruch darüber Streiten, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerz empfinden. Der Punkt der Zufügung von Leid ist da schon klarer - ein Fisch, der Zwecks mehrminütigem Fotoshootings an Land gehalten wird leidet, weil er an Land nicht Atmen kann und instinktiv, auch aus "Angst" vor dem Fänger, mit Stresssymptomen reagiert. Da ist wenig Beurteilungsspielraum, das kann man weitgehend als Fakt ansehen. Das Ganze fällt tatbestandlich dann unter die länger anhaltenden Leiden.

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass wir Angler aus rechtlicher Sicht eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein müssten. Wir dürfen die Fische fangen, wir dürfen sie töten und verwerten, wir dürfen sie - so auch die StA im Falle des Gemeinschaftsangelns vermessen und auch in Teilen wieder auf sozialadäquate Weise zurücksetzen. Ich behaupte sogar, dass ein Schnappschuss, der nur wenige Sekunden dauert, auch ok sein würde. Dann sind die Leiden wohl nicht langanhaltend.

Was nicht okay ist, sind diese immer öfter anzutreffenden Handling-Orgien, wie ich sie mit Erschrecken zu Haufe bei YouTube sehe. Da werden Fische erst mal schön in Stellung gebracht und es wird minutenlang über den Köder und dessen Führung referiert, bis das arme Ding dann wieder in sein Element darf. 

Das ist so offensichtlich nicht mit dem TierSchG vereinbar, dass ich das anschließende Geschrei, wenn dann man eine entsprechende Ermittlung eingeleitet wird, weder verstehen kann, noch tolerieren mag.

Ich finde, wir Angler sollten zusehen, dass wir uns die eigenen Preise nicht weiter verderben. Es ist völlig utopisch, dass der Tierschutz zukünftig zurückgefahren wird.  Eher im Gegenteil. Da hilft auch keine Verbandsarbeit. Wir würden meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich besser fahren, wenn wir den Ist-Zustand für uns selbst als das Maß des Zulässigen anerkennen und danach handeln. Das heißt ja in den meisten Fällen nur, dass man den Fisch schnell wieder ins Wasser befördert, wenn man ihn nicht essen will - nicht so schlimm, oder?

Insofern finde ich es - das muss ich ehrlich sagen- vollkommen richtig, wenn Auge, so sehr ich ihn als Fußballer und Trainer immer mochte, für eine solche Aktion einen auf den Deckel bekommt. Das ist eben nicht mehr im Einklang des Gesetzes, und das ganz offensichtlich.

So Sorry für die endlosen Ausführungen, aber der musste raus


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht - aber das ist auch nicht tragsich. Nicht jeder Angler ist auch ein guter Jurist, insbesondere nicht, wenn er Rechtswissenschaften nie studiert hat.



Das ist jetzt also Deine universitäre Erörterung der beiden Fälle um die ich mehrmals gebeten hatte, statt hier gebetsmühlenartig auf Deine Ausbildung zu verweisen ? 

Ich denke mal, einen Gerichtssaal von innen habt ihr beide noch nicht gesehen, jedenfalls nicht als Prozessbevollmächtige, ich für meinen Teil kann sie nicht mehr zählen.

Ich habe Gerichtsprozesse gewonnen, die von "Fachanwälten" wegen angeblicher Aussichtslosigkeit abgelehnt wurden :q soviel zu juristischen Ausbildungen..

Das darf man eigentlich niemandem erzählen. Aber wissens tuns ja ohnehin alle...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt also Deine universitäre Erörterung der beiden Fälle um die ich mehrmals gebeten hatte, statt hier gebetsmühlenartig auf Deine Ausbildung zu verweisen ?
> 
> Ich denke mal, einen Gerichtssaal von innen habt ihr beide noch nicht gesehen, jedenfalls nicht als Prozessbevollmächtige, ich für meinen Teil kann sie nicht mehr zählen.
> 
> ...


Hahaha  du bist genauso Jurist, wie ich Hugh Hefner bin


----------



## Double2004 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Meiselinge, so ist es! Und darüberhinaus erweisen wir uns als Anglern einen großen Bärendienst wenn wir das Fehlverhalten anderer Angler noch gutheißen und schönreden. Genau das wird nämlich zu weiteren Einschränkungen führen. Warum gibt es denn immer mehr Verbote? Weil sich einige Angler eben nicht vorbildlich und gesetzeskonform verhalten. Warum darf von immer weniger Seebrücken aus geangelt werden? Warum gibt es Nachtangelverbote? Warum wird soviel über C&R soviel geredet und geschrieben? Weil es immer schwarze Schafe unter den Anglern gibt, die uns allen ans Bein pinkeln. Und von denen sollten wir uns distanzieren und von denen sollten sich die Verbände distanzieren.

Double2004


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass wir Angler aus rechtlicher Sicht eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein müssten. Wir dürfen die Fische fangen, wir dürfen sie töten und verwerten
> 
> Da hilft auch keine Verbandsarbeit.
> 
> Insofern finde ich es - das muss ich ehrlich sagen- vollkommen richtig, wenn Auge, so sehr ich ihn als Fußballer und Trainer immer mochte, für eine solche Aktion einen auf den Deckel bekommt. Das ist eben nicht mehr im Einklang des Gesetzes, und das ganz offensichtlich.



Das sehe ich, und das sollte auch ein Jurist tunlichst, ganz anders. Das wir Fische fangen dürfen ist kein Almosen, sondern ein durch Sachkundenachweis erworbenes Recht, so wie es auch Gewerbetreibenden eingeräumt wird, die mit dem Töten von Tieren darüber hinaus noch Profite erzielen wollen.  

Ein devotes Dankeschön an den Gesetzgeber ist hier unangebracht. 

Verbandsarbeit ist hier mehr als notwendig, wenn eine Organisation wie Peta unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, nämlich Tiere schützen zu wollen, ein Bild von Anglern zeichnet, daß den Tatsachen in keinster Weise entspricht und deren Anliegen in Wahrheit "Geldverdienen auf dem Rücken der Angler" lautet.  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Verbandsarbeit ist hier mehr als notwendig, wenn eine Organisation wie Peta unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, nämlich Tiere schützen zu wollen, ein Bild von Anglern zeichnet, daß den Tatsachen in keinster Weise entspricht.



Der LFV Bayern hat aber mit seiner Verbandsarbeit Peta nichts entgegenzusetzen, sondern füttert diesen sogar mit seinen wiederholt falschen Auslegungen von BayFig und AVBayFif ...

Unerträglich auch, dass der LFV Bayern die bayerischen Angler in der Öffentlichkeit entmündigt, indem er offen erklärt, dass der einzelne Angler nicht fähig ist, individuell eine Entscheidung zum Zurücksetzen vor Ort zu treffen und deswegen die Hilfe der Behörden braucht, der das dann pauschal für die Anglerschaft regelt  ...

Welch Arroganz in dem LFV Bayern herrscht, sieht man auch, dass dieser unseren Anrainerstaaten, die C&R erlauben und sogar teils vorschreiben, sinngemäß als rechtsfrei bezeichnet ...

Dieser Verband fütter mit seiner Gesinnung Tierrechtsgruppierungen ...


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Dir gehts partout nur noch ums Recht habeb, nech?
> Geschenkt - Du hast von mir aus Recht.
> Allerdings muss der Auge kein Bußgeld zahlen, das würde bedeuten , er wäre verurteilt.
> Es ist ein Vergleich geschlossen, auf Deutsch ein Kuhhandel.
> Es wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, dass die Summe x an Dritte gezahlt wird, beide Seiten stimmen zu und gut ist.



Nein mir geht es nicht ums Rechthaben, sondern um die Beantwortung der Frage, die hier ein User gestellt hat, welche Änderungen sich dadurch auf C&R ergeben. 

Und nach meiner Lesart der Verfahren ist das Zurücksetzen maßiger Fische nicht strafbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der LFV Bayern hat aber mit seiner Verbandsarbeit Peta nichts entgegenzusetzen, sondern füttert diesen sogar mit seinen wiederholt falschen Auslegungen von BayFig und AVBayFif ...
> 
> Unerträglich auch, dass der LFV Bayern die bayerischen Angler in der Öffentlichkeit entmündigt, indem er offen erklärt, dass der einzelne Angler nicht fähig ist, individuell eine Entscheidung zum Zurücksetzen vor Ort zu treffen und deswegen die Hilfe der Behörden braucht, der das dann pauschal für die Anglerschaft regelt  ...
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Hahaha  du bist genauso Jurist, wie ich Hugh Hefner bin



Ich habe zu keiner Zeit, im Gegensatz zu Dir behauptet, ich sei Jurist. Tatsache ist, daß ich mich unzählige Male, selbst gegen Fachanwälte in Gerichtsprozessen als vom Gericht zugelassener Prozessbevollmächtigter durchsetzen konnte. 

Insofern hat Deep-Town recht, man könne mich als Hobbyjurist bezeichnen . Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann, wie ein Hobbyjurist einen Prozess gewinnen kann, den ein studierter Fachanwalt wegen angeblicher Aussichtslosigkeit abgelehnt hat |peinlich aber genauso bezeichnend für diese Branche 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## racoon (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Ich gebs zu. Ich bin Donald Trump.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

C&R...auch in DE nicht verboten! (Zum x-ten mal)

Und dann zu den ganzen Fotosessions auf Youtube etc.

In welchem Land aufgenommen?^^^
Sehr viele dieser Filme wurden im Ausland aufgenommen in dem ein ganz anderes Tierschutzgesetz besteht.

Das wird jetzt für Angler in Deutschland, für in Deutschland gefangene Fische heran gezogen?

Und Thema Leid...eieiei...dazu hat Dr. Arlinghaus etwas nettes pro Angler geschrieben.
Stress oder Stresssymtome ist keine Form von Leid.

Zitat."
Selbst  wenn  Fische  ein  Bewusstsein  hätten,  ist  es  nicht  gerechtfertigt  nzunehmen,  dass  das  Schmerzempfinden  dem  des  Menschen  ähnlich  ist.  Insgesamt  führt  die  Beurteilung  der  verhaltens- und neurobiologischen Ergebnisse zur Ansicht, dass Fische gegenüber Schmerzstimuli nur in  begrenzter  Weise  reagieren  können  und  es  unwahrscheinlich  ist,  dass  Fische  Leid  erfahren  können."

Was man anführen kann ist das Recht auf Unversehrtheit. Thema Schaden zufügen.
Also Haken durchs Maul treiben.


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu. Ich bin Donald Trump.



:m make Angeln great again :m

Ich bin froh, daß wir Dr. Arlinghaus haben, Sharpo, sonst stehen wir bald ganz allein auf weiter Flur...


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> :m make Angeln great again :m
> 
> Ich bin froh, daß wir Dr. Arlinghaus haben, Sharpo, sonst stehen wir bald ganz allein auf weiter Flur...



In der Tat.

Die Anglerverbände bringen es ja nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> ist eine Auseinandersetzung mit, und vor allem die Akzeptanz des (gesetzlichen) Ist-Zustand bei uns hier in Deutschland beim Thema Angeln und Tierschutzgesetz.



Ich würde dir dahingehend sogar recht geben,wenn es da nicht wieder zig Gegenbeispiele für gesellschaftlich  akzeptierte Tiernutzung unter  Sport"gerät" Aspekten geben würde.

Dt.Tierschutz ist vor allem eines.. so herrlich verlogen und scheinheilig.

Je mehr Gegenwehr droht,desto stumpfer wird er.

Was unterscheidet eigentlich den durch Zuschauer auf der Rennbahn begeistert angefeuerten,aus seinem Rennpferd das letzte(!) herausholenden Jockey, Katzenfreaks auf Ausstellungen
(Stressfaktor bei Säugetieren?) vom Karpfen-oder Zanderfreak,der just for fun fischt und seine Fänge (von Wirbeltieren unterster Stufe!)auf FB oder YT veröffentlicht ?

Es unterscheidet sich darin,das quasi einzig und allein die dahinter stehende Kohle,effektive Lobbyarbeit wie auch das selbstbewusste auftreten von Aktiven wie Anhängern,über anerkannte und gebilligte "Quälerei" (inkl.möglicher und ja auch vorkommender Kolateral-
schäden ) oder inakzeptable Verdammungswürdigkeit bestimmen.

Ist aber eh OT hier..wäre im c&r oder dazu neu zu eröffnenden Fred  passender.


----------



## Muckimors (17. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Wo Du gerade von "Durchsetzen in Niedersachsen" sprichst. 

Was ist eigentlich mit der FFH-Richtlinie ? Lt. Hannoversche Zeitung hat die EU schon ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Niedersachsen eingeleitet, weil NLWKN und der Niedersächsiche Landkreistag wohl bereits 380 Gebiete benannt haben, aber für 280 noch kein "Schutzmaßnahmenkatalog" vorgelegt wurde. 

Hat das was mit der Bundestagswahl nächstes Jahr zu tun ? 

Da ich überwiegend Kanalangler bin, interessiert es mich besonders, was da kommt 
und ob ich mit Investitionen in Angelgeschirr besser warte. 

Denn wenn die meinen Angelkanal dicht machen, hat sich das für mich erledigt. 

Das Knockster Tief in Ostfriesland und auch die Hunte in Oldenburg scheinen ebenfalls betroffen zu sein. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Hab nicht alles gelesen, daher nur die beiden Beispiele:



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr solltet in eurem "Verbandshass" einfach mal ein wenig weiter denken. Man kann doch nicht ein Legalisieren von C&R oder auch C&D(ecide) einfordern, wenn man gleichzeitig einen derartigen Umgang mit dem Fisch wie in diesem Fall gutheißt. Solche Aktionen wie die hier dargestellte sind für die angelnde Zunft einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht und führen zu Konsequenzen, die uns allen nicht gefallen. Und bei diesen Anglerverhalten gehen JEDEM auch noch so anglerfreundlichen "Anglerinteressenverband" gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber die Argumente aus.



Gegen Obrigkeitshörigkeit ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen. 



racoon schrieb:


> Der Fisch darf weder Trophäe noch Sportgerät sein.



Vielleicht sollte ein gewisses Klientel mal aufhören, sich Fische im Geiste mit langen Wimpern und einem Kußmund vorzustellen. Fische sind natürlich Trophäe und auch Sportgerät. Sogar eines, dass man essen kann, wenn man mag. Lediglich ein immer größer werdender Teil völlig naturentfremdeter, übersättigter und zu Tode gelangweilter Menschen sieht das anders. Darunter sogar solche, die selber angeln. 

Beiträge wie Deiner hätten noch vor 50 Jahren in ganz Deutschland erhebliche Heiterkeitsausbrüche hervorgerufen. Im überwiegenden Teil der restlichen Welt ist das heute noch der Fall. 

Und eine so dämliche Anzeige wie gegen Augenthaler wäre noch nicht mal über den Schreibtisch des ersten Beamten gekommen, der sich damit hätte beschäftigen sollen. Ablage "P".


----------



## racoon (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beiträge wie Deiner hätten noch vor 50 Jahren in ganz Deutschland erhebliche Heiterkeitsausbrüche hervorgerufen. Im überwiegenden Teil der restlichen Welt ist das heute noch der Fall.
> 
> .


Früher war alles besser. Das sagen die Alten in meinem Umfeld auch immer.
Vor 50 Jahren hätte es solcher Aussagen gar nicht bedarft, weil niemand den Fisch zum Posen missbraucht hat, sich niemand als achso guter C&Rler darstellte. Da gabs einen auf die Rübe und ab auf den Tisch. Manchmal durfte auch ein Fisch wieder schwimmen - aber es war selbst dem Fänger egal und er musste sich nicht darstellen.


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beiträge wie Deiner hätten noch vor 50 Jahren in ganz Deutschland erhebliche Heiterkeitsausbrüche hervorgerufen. Im überwiegenden Teil der restlichen Welt ist das heute noch der Fall.
> 
> Und eine so dämliche Anzeige wie gegen Augenthaler wäre noch nicht mal über den Schreibtisch des ersten Beamten gekommen, der sich damit hätte beschäftigen sollen. Ablage "P".



 Ich zitiere mal den brauchbaren Teil deines Kommentars. Wie recht du doch hast! Vor 50 Jahren war einiges anders und vielleicht wäre Augenthalers Verhalten da auch tolerierbar gewesen. Aber wir leben nun mal heute in 2016, in einem Jahr, in dem gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen möglich und gesellschaftlich akzeptiert sind, in dem Leute virtuellen, bunten Wesen hinterlaufen mit einem Smartphone in der Hand. Vor 50 Jahren wurden Hunden und Schweinen auch bei lebendigem Leib die Schwänze abgeschnittenen und es krähte kein Hahn danach, ob Milliarden männliche Küken geschreddert werden. Da war es egal, wieviel FCKW in die Luft gepustet wird und ob der Franzose alle Glasaale abfischt. Die Zeiten ändern sich halt gemäß weiterentwickelnder Wertvorstellungen.
 Nur leider scheinen da gedanklich einige im Jahr 2016 noch nicht ganz angekommen zu sein.


 Double2004


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

ich akzeptiere und vor allem respektiere auch so einiges.
wer einmal live dabei war wie bei einem ferkel das schwänzchen abgeschnitten und beim welpen die rute kupiert wurde, der würde darüber, gerade wenn er die teils fatalen folgen von nicht kürzen ebenso vor augen hat, keinen negativen gedanken darüber mehr verschwenden.
aber gut, wir leben in 2016, da regiert das kindchenschema, wir sind fast alle völlig natur entfremdet, sei´s drum, auch angler und jäger bringen heute teils größtes verständnis für sämtliche absurditäten auf.
kann ich auch mit leben, aber das ebenfalls sämtliche interessenverbände in dieses klagelied mit einstimmen, das fällt mir sehr schwer zu akzeptieren.
wir leben in 2016 und das zurück setzen eines maßigen, nicht geschonten fisches soll bald wirklich eine straftat sein?
da läuft gewaltig was schief.

leute, wacht auf, ihr müsst nicht alles so machen wie ich, aber versucht zumindest mal ansatzweise die von euch so viel gepredigte toleranz auch bei anderen walten zu lassen.


----------



## marcellus07 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und beim aus der Hand rutschen stellen sich die Nackenhaare anderer auf.
> Fisch rutscht einem geprüften Angler aus der Hand.
> Ab ..nochmal zum Angelfischerkurs und Nachprüfung. :q



stimmt, ich weiß noch wie wir damals vor der prüfung mit großen welsen an land geringt haben. am effektivsten war der neck-choke..


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Dies ist der entscheidende Punkt und der Nährboden für meist übertriebene Schützeraktivitäten. Wenn man dann einen völlig hilflosen Verband hat, der spricht wenn er lieber schweigen sollte (Auge) und umgekehrt (Baglimit), dann steht man langfristig auf verlorenem Posten.



Die Schützeraktivität ist insoweit ja nur bedingt übertrieben, als es tatsächlich  (!) eine Straftat ist. Wenn dir jemand den Autospiegel abtritt, dann würdest du doch auch nicht rumdiskutieren, ob eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung jetzt notwendig oder sinnvoll ist. Was PETA macht, ist nicht mehr als die Anzeige einer Straftat. Der gesamte Rest läuft über die StA. PETA darf nicht einmal seinen Senf im Verfahren dazu geben. Die haben da gar keinen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn man dann einen völlig hilflosen Verband hat, der spricht wenn er lieber schweigen sollte (Auge) und umgekehrt (Baglimit), dann steht man langfristig auf verlorenem Posten.


gut erkannt, danke..


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Dies ist doch nur eine juristische Momentaufnahme eines Istzustandes. Die langfristige Ausrichtung ist doch wohl klar, Angeln verbieten. Die nutzen einfach nur alle ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel.
> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, bist Du ja schon froh überhaupt Angeln zu dürfen. Ohne professionell agierenden Gegenpol, sprich Verband, wird es wohl nicht so bleiben.
> Die Rahmenbedingungen ändern sich doch schon lange und immer zum Nachteil von Anglern.


Ja, aber der Zustand wird sich ganz sicher nicht verbessern, wenn man weiter vielfach Anlass für Veränderungen gibt. Es geht doch (nur) um die Einhaltung von ein paar Spielregeln.


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Die langfristige Ausrichtung ist doch wohl klar, Angeln verbieten.


 
 Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier. Warum sollte ein generelles Angelverbot politisch gewollt sein? Um selber viele Millionen € in Gewässerpflege stecken zu müssen? Wohl kaum. |uhoh:

 Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



racoon schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser. Das sagen die Alten in meinem Umfeld auch immer.
> Vor 50 Jahren hätte es solcher Aussagen gar nicht bedarft, weil niemand den Fisch zum Posen missbraucht hat, sich niemand als achso guter C&Rler darstellte. Da gabs einen auf die Rübe und ab auf den Tisch. Manchmal durfte auch ein Fisch wieder schwimmen - aber es war selbst dem Fänger egal und er musste sich nicht darstellen.



Falsch!
Die scene gab es damals schon.  Nur lief man nicht mit einer Digicam rum und stellte es bei Youtube etc. ein.
Da ging man mit der Filmrolle zum Fotoladen und musste die Bilder entwickeln, anschliessend wurde diese im Vereinsheim etc. rumgezeigt.

Mancher Fisch schaffte es sogar schneller an die Wand als Trophäe statt auf den Teller.

Durch die neuen Medien kann man natürlich den Eindruck gewinnen das Heute alles extremer ist...evtl. mag dies auch stimmen. Heute gibt es ja auch mehr Angler als vor 50 Jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> . Warum sollte ein generelles Angelverbot politisch gewollt sein? Um selber viele Millionen € in Gewässerpflege stecken zu müssen?


Weil (wie in NRW von Minister Remmel geplant) die Hegepflicht (im Rahmen des neuen Naturschutzgesetzes bei denen im Land) aufgehoben werden soll, um Verbänden wie NABU, BUND etc. gegenüber den Fischereiverbänden/vereinen beim Gewässerkauf  einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.

Remmel selber hat das als "Geburtstagsgeschenk für den NABU" bezeichnet..

Alles nachlesbar und x-mal veröffentlicht...


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil (wie in NRW von Minister Remmel geplant) die Hegepflicht (im Rahmen des neuen Naturschutzgesetzes bei denen im Land) aufgehoben werden soll, um Verbänden wie NABU, BUND etc. gegenüber den Fischereiverbänden/vereinen beim Gewässerkauf einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.
> 
> Remmel selber hat das als "Geburtstagsgeschenk für den NABU" bezeichnet..
> 
> Alles nachlesbar und x-mal veröffentlicht...



 Ja, klar. Und der Gewässerschutz wird zurückgefahren und in zehn Jahren hat man wieder strahlende Zähne, wenn man in Rhein oder Elbe gebadet hat. Oh man...

 Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier. Warum sollte ein generelles Angelverbot politisch gewollt sein? Um selber viele Millionen € in Gewässerpflege stecken zu müssen? Wohl kaum. |uhoh:
> 
> Double2004




Bekommst Du eigentlich irgendwas mit?
FFH Gebiete? Natura 2000? 
Angelverbot Lippe im Kreis Recklinghausen?
Wach mal auf!


Gewässerpflege? 
Gewässer müssen nicht gepflegt werden.
Gewässer müssen nur bei einer Bewirtschaftung gepflegt werden.
Und selbst dann wird der Pflege ein Riegel vorgeschoben.

Es gibt eine Menge Seen welche verlanden.
Schilf darf nicht geschnitten werden etc..

Angeln IST Tierquälerei ! In den Augen diverse Schützer und Politiker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Und der Gewässerschutz wird zurückgefahren und in zehn Jahren hat man wieder strahlende Zähne, wenn man in Rhein oder Elbe gebadet hat. Oh man...


so isses halt, so tickt Politik, ich kann nix dafür, ich berichte es nur..

Und Beispiele wie Verbände versagt haben und unsinnige Verbote für Angler kamen bzw. nicht abgeschafft wurden, weil sich die Verbände nicht nur NICHT gewehrt haben, sondern die Verbote befürwortet, kennt man sowohl aus B-W (Nachtangelverbot WÄRE abgeschafft, wenns der Verband NICHT verhindert hätte, NACHGEWIESEN!!!) und auch in Bayern mit Abknüppelgebot (vom Verband zuerst befürwortet und dann nicht konsequent bekämpft, sondern der Politik mit Tierschutz noch recht geben). 

Da ists doch kein Wunder, wenn so anglerfeindlicher Dreck in der Politik beschlossen wird, wenn  das die Verbände nicht nur NICHT VERHINDERN, sondern sogar noch FÖRDERN!!!!..

Aber zahlt ruhig eure Anglerfeinde weiter in den Verbänden..


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Totschlagargument.
> Ich kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern, in denen mehr Spielregeln zu einer Verhaltensänderung in der Gesamtheit geführt hätten, sondern nur zu mehr Übertretungen dieser. Sollte Dir als Jurist eigentlich klar sein.
> Hier geht es um Meinungsbildung und Akzeptanz.
> Dafür ist aber nun einmal Einflussnahme eines prof. Verbandes nötig um die Meinungsführerschaft nicht anderen zu überlassen. Das heißt nicht, dass ich das Verhalten jedes einzelnen kommentieren bzw. gutheißen muss.




Der Grund ist die noch mangelnde Kontrolle.
Mangelnde Kontrolle kann auch zu einem Angelverbot einer Strecke führen.
Siehe Bergkamen Rünthe.


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier. Warum sollte ein generelles Angelverbot politisch gewollt sein?





Sharpo schrieb:


> Bekommst Du eigentlich irgendwas mit?
> FFH Gebiete? Natura 2000?
> Angelverbot Lippe im Kreis Recklinghausen?
> Wach mal auf!


Die Liste lässt sich durchaus fortführen:
- Remmels Pläne wurden schon genannt
-  der grüne Umweltminister in BaWü haute bei dem Statement, dass das  Nachtangelverbot nicht(!) gekippt wird, den Spruch raus, "seien Sie  froh, dass wir (jetzt) nicht auch an das Fischereigesetz gehen"
- Nabu kauft bereits in einigen Ländern Gewässer und macht sie für Angler dicht
- Peta kündigt zumindest an, das auch tun zu wollen
-  in vielen Regionen gibt es Anfütterverbote (das wird noch ein deutlich  größeres Thema), Angelblei ist immer wieder im Gespräch,  Setzkescherverbot in vielen Regionen, undundund
- auch einfach mal zurückblicken, was bereits in den letzten Jahren 'reguliert' wurde
- ...

Das Verbot kommt eben nicht auf einen Schlag sondern scheibchenweise!

Und  die Angelgegner haben längst eine parlamentarische Vertretung, die ihre  Interessen einbringt, das ist funktionierender Lobbyismus.
Die  Angler kommen mit ihrem Dachverband nicht mal am Pförtner des  Bundestages vorbei (Spruch eines Landesverbandspräsidenten). Das ist  eben nicht-funktionierender Lobbyismus.

Man muss eben mal etwas  über den Tellerrand gucken (können) und nicht nur bei einem Thema wie  hier, mit seinen Statements Sprüche raushauen, die auf nicht mal Viertel-Wissen beruhen.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Totschlagargument.
> Ich kann mich an keinen Fall erinnern, in denen mehr Spielregeln zu einer Verhaltensänderung in der Gesamtheit geführt hätten, sondern nur zu mehr Übertretungen dieser. Sollte Dir als Jurist eigentlich klar sein.
> Hier geht es um Meinungsbildung und Akzeptanz.
> Dafür ist aber nun einmal Einflussnahme eines prof. Verbandes nötig um die Meinungsführerschaft nicht anderen zu überlassen. Das heißt nicht, dass ich das Verhalten jedes einzelnen kommentieren bzw. gutheißen muss.


Es geht ja auch nicht um mehr Spielregeln - die will keiner! Es geht um die Einhaltung der vorhandenen. Meinst du Klaus Augenthaler lässt sich nochmal mit Waller ablichten? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um mehr Spielregeln - die will keiner! Es geht um die Einhaltung der vorhandenen. Meinst du Klaus Augenthaler lässt sich nochmal mit Waller ablichten? Ich denke eher nicht.



Doch wird er.
Nur wird er nicht sagen bzw. schreiben lassen das dieser zurück gesetzt wurde.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Liste lässt sich durchaus fortführen:
> - Remmels Pläne wurden schon genannt
> -  der grüne Umweltminister in BaWü haute bei dem Statement, dass das  Nachtangelverbot nicht(!) gekippt wird, den Spruch raus, "seien Sie  froh, dass wir (jetzt) nicht auch an das Fischereigesetz gehen"
> - Nabu kauft bereits in einigen Ländern Gewässer und macht sie für Angler dicht
> ...




Man muss ja nicht mal ein Verbot aussprechen.

Da werden einfach Anfahrtswege gesperrt. 
Parkverbote eingerichtet.
Wer läuft schon gerne 6km zum Ufer?

Für manche Gewässer wird eine "Pflege" untersagt. Diese Gewässer verlanden somit. Schilfgürtel wird breiter, verringert die Wasserfläche.
Uferböschung darf nicht geschnitten werden etc.
Die Wasserpest nicht beseitigt werden.

Gibt ein nettes Video von Matze darüber..


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, der Blöd wird er die Fotos jedoch nicht noch einmal zur Verfügung stellen.



Die Blöd hat sich das Foto aus anderen Medien besorgt.

|uhoh:

Das Foto war übrigens nicht das Problem.
Der Stein des Anstosses war die Aussage des Anglers.
Dies wurde ihm dann im Zusammenhang mit dem Foto zum Verhängnis.

Hätte Auge gesagt der Wels wurde zu Hause scharf angebraten...wäre alles totti gewesen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen
und zu schauen, warum das genau ins Bild passt:

*Warum sind wohl "Schützer" an einem Zurücksetzverbot interessiert?*
Bei Facebook fragte eine Kommentatorin so schön, "die müssten sich doch eigentlich freuen, wenn der Fisch weiterleben darf".

Du darfst eben (in Bayern) nur angeln um die Pfanne zu füllen.
Willst du leckeres Barschfilet, musst du den Rapfen als Beifang mitnehmen (Pappmaché mit Drahteinlage, lecker).
Da wird natürlich irgendwann die Frage nach dem "Bedarf" gestellt werden!
Besteht sowieso ein Fanglimit, hast du bei einem absoluten Releaseverbot nach dem Erreichen das Angeln einzustellen.
Wird erst einem der "Bedarf" unabhängig von gefangenen Arten definiert, hast du auch nach ausschließlichen Beifängen das Angeln einzustellen.

Bedarf könnte täglich, wöchentlich,... definiert werden.
Es könnte aber auch eine maximale Entnahme für ein Gewässer(abschnitt) definiert werden, 
schließlich soll ja der Bestand erhalten, nur der Zuwachs entnommen werden.
Besatz wird bereits reguliert und da kommt demnächst noch so einiges mehr an Regularien.
Ist diese maximale Entnahmemenge erreicht, haben alle(!) dort das Angeln einzustellen.

Das ist schlichtweg eine weitere Scheibe eines Angelverbots!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Und auch für die "Juristen" hier:
Nach meiner Meinung (und der des Bundesverfassungerichtes) stellt eine *Einstellung nach 153 a KEIN Schuldeingeständis dar*, man darf sich weiter als unschuldig bezeichnen (auch bei einem Geständnis), wie die Einstellung nach § 153a StPO im Einzelnen rechtlich einzuordnen ist, sei nach wie vor umstritten,   es handele sich bei Einstellung 153 a *aber KEINESFALLS um eine Sanktion strafähnlichen Charakters. *

War auch beim bekannten Fall Edathy so.
http://www.strafakte.de/strafprozessrecht/153a-stpo-unschuldsvermutung/


Nur um nochmal klar zu machen, warum ich das so als Nichtjurist ausgeführt hatte und nicht als übermäßig negativ sehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den (vermutlich nicht allzu schlechten)  Einkommensbedingungen von Klaus Augentahler zeigt eine niedrige 4-stellige Summe zur Verfahrenseinstellung statt einer Verurteilung, dass die Juristen das wohl eher als Bagatelldelikt gesehen haben.
> 
> Würde das als wirklich strafwürdig relevant eingeschätzt werden, hätte es ansonsten eine Gerichtsverhandlung sowie ein entsprechendes Urteil gegeben.



Dass PETA das mit Augenthaler ausschlachtet (Presse, Medien), die anglerfeindlichen Verbände von DAFV bis LFV-BW aber nichts zu dem Thema weiter geltende Unschuldsvermutung bei Einstellung etc. ausführen, zeigt auch einmal mehr deutlich, wie schief es für Angler und das Angeln läuft..

DAFV und LFV-Bayern schaden damit, dass sie PETA das Feld nicht nur überlassen, sondern  denen auch noch teilweise recht geben, in meinen Augen Anglern und dem Angeln als solchem sicherlich mehr, als es PETA alleine je könnte....


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Liste lässt sich durchaus fortführen:
> 
> -  in vielen Regionen gibt es Anfütterverbote (das wird noch ein deutlich  größeres Thema), Angelblei ist immer wieder im Gespräch,  Setzkescherverbot in vielen Regionen, undundund
> - auch einfach mal zurückblicken, was bereits in den letzten Jahren 'reguliert' wurde
> - ...



Anstatt über jede neue Spielregel abzulästern, sollte man sich vielleicht einfach auch mal über die Sinnhaftigkeit Gedanken machen. Zu zwei der erwähnten Beispiele:

Anfütterverbote: Ökologisch an vielen Gewässern notwendig und unausweichlich! An selbigen Gewässern ist (aus identischen Gründen) auch das Entenfüttern verboten, was ja definitiv nicht gegen Angler gerichtet ist! Also Verfolgungswahn unbegründet. Und zur Notwendigkeit wurde sicherlich auch durch bestimmte Angler beigetragen, die zentnerweise Futter in das Gewässer gekippt haben.

Angelblei: Blei ist nun einmal giftig. Die Angelindustrie kann sich darauf einstellen und bietet Alternativen an, die ebenso brauchbar und zugleich umweltverträglicher sind. So what?! Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, verbietet dir niemand, dein noch vorhandenes Angelblei erstmal weiter zu benutzen. Also Verfolgungswahn ebenso unbegründet.


Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Jedes Verbot hat einen Sinn. Ist eine Binse Kollege.
Kommt immer nur auf den Blickwinkel an.

Zentnerweise? Wieviel Kilo sind denn 1 Zentner?
Immer diese haltlosen Behauptungen.

Wir können jetzt natürlich über den Sinn eines jedes Verbots für jedes Gewässer in Deutschland diskutieren.
Auch über die Verwendung von Angelblei und deren Auswirkung im Wasser etc. 
Dann auch über das sektenhafte Mantra welches dahinter steckt.

Solche Argumente wie Deine sind zum K..... 
Ein Angelverbot macht Sinn. Reduziert erheblich die CO2 Werte.
Grund: Angler fahren nicht zum Gewässer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich halt gemäß weiterentwickelnder Wertvorstellungen.



Ist von den Vorbetern nett gemeint(oder doch eher umerzieherisch?) aber für meine Wertevorstellung(en), bin ich gottlob immer noch selbst zuständig.



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> leute, wacht auf, ihr müsst nicht alles so machen wie ich, aber versucht zumindest mal ansatzweise die von euch so viel gepredigte toleranz auch bei anderen walten zu lassen.



Danke



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nur leider scheinen da gedanklich einige im Jahr 2016 noch nicht ganz angekommen zu sein.



Besitzen diese Menschen doch glatt die Frechheit,vorgekautes kritisch zu hinterfragen..einfach unerhört sowas.

Also braten wir den Leuten lieber was mit den modern angepassten Phrasen und Ideologiekeulen des 21 Jhd.über, stellen sie in die stigmatisierende Schmuddelecke der leider nicht Zeitgeistkompatiblen Zukunfts/Tier/Natur/Umweltschutz oder sonstige Verweigerer,anstatt sich per sachlicher 
und vor allem belegbarer Fakten auszutauschen.

Das nenne ich mal Fortschritt


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Anstatt über jede neue Spielregel abzulästern, sollte man sich vielleicht einfach auch mal über die Sinnhaftigkeit Gedanken machen. Zu zwei der erwähnten Beispiele:


Es ging nicht um die einzelnen Punkte, sondern um das Gesamtbild.
Dass du dieses nicht erfasst, selbst nur bei Teilen davon, hast du hinreichend nachgewiesen.

Und zum "Zeitgeist"...
Ist das ein Naturgesetz?
Oder von Menschen gemacht?

Es gibt bei Veränderungen dessen immer 2-3 Akteure:
- manchmal: plötzliche Ereignisse höherer Gewalt
- Menschen, die ihn aus ideologischen Gründen steuern wollen
- Menschen, die daran verdienen.
Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass du dieses nicht erfasst, selbst nur bei Teilen davon, hast du hinreichend nachgewiesen.



Es lebe die Diskussionskultur in Deutschland. Mit solchen Kommentaren, die ja hier leider auch noch unsanktioniert bleiben, zeigst du aber deutlich wessen Geistes Kind du bist.

Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es lebe die Diskussionskultur in Deutschland. Mit solchen Kommentaren, die ja hier leider auch noch unsanktioniert bleiben, zeigst du aber deutlich wessen Geistes Kind du bist.
> 
> Double2004



Nene damit bist DU angefangen!


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier darf dann ein Verband gerne tätig werden


eigentlich traurig, oder? das sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, im zweifel sogar erst mal drauf hauen um schlimmeres zu verhindern und evtl. hinterher mal schauen wer/was da im staub liegt.

wir reden hier von einem interessenverband für angler, das muß man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> eigentlich traurig, oder? das sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, im zweifel sogar erst mal drauf hauen um schlimmeres zu verhindern und evtl. hinterher mal schauen wer/was da im staub liegt.
> 
> wir reden hier von einem interessenverband für angler, das muß man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen.



Genau genommen sind es keine Interessenvertreter der Angler sondern der Angelvereine.
Hinzu kommt, es sind Naturschutzverbände!

Bleiverbot? Klar doch. Die Natur muss geschützt werden.
Angelverbot? Naja, eigentlich schon. Die Natur muss ja geschützt werden. 
Aber dann verlieren wir unsere Geldgeber...den Angler.
Also dann lieber Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, C&R Verbot etc. .....das können wir den Michel Angler noch verkaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> wir reden hier von einem interessenverband für angler, das muß man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen.



*Weder der LFV Bayern noch der DAFV sind Interessenverbände für Angler oder das Angeln!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dagegen möchte ich mich mich als Angler strikt verwehren.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Es sind schon die meisten satzungsgemäß als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände, welche die bei ihnen organisierten Angel- und Sportfischer nur als Stimm- und Zahlvieh halten.

Es gibt auch zwangsweise richtige Angler da in diesen im Kern anglerfeindlichen Verbänden (die da zwangsweise sein müssen (Gewässer) und es sind auch teilweise Mischformen, siehe auch Definition Angler/organisierte Angelfischer: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302387)).

*Aber die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei SIND KEINE INTERESSENVERBÄNDE/VERTRETER für Angler oder das Angeln als solches!!!*

Es sind bestenfalls Verbände der Bewirtschafter.
Oder eben Naturschutzverbände..


----------



## gründler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Junge stinkt das hier nach Petrrrraaaaaa.

Pfui Pfui Pfui......


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weder der LFV Bayern noch der DAFV sind Interessenverbände für Angler oder das Angeln!!!!!!!!!!!*





Sharpo schrieb:


> Genau genommen sind es keine Interessenvertreter der Angler sondern der Angelvereine.
> Hinzu kommt, es sind Naturschutzverbände!



mir ist das klar jungs, ganz ruhig. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

hast mir also nicht mit Absicht Blutdruck gemacht - guter Bub ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hast mir also nicht mit Absicht Blutdruck gemacht - guter Bub ;-))



wenn du nebenbei mehr in deinem leberkäs´ vertieft bist, was ich durchaus verstehen kann, anstatt hier alles zu lesen, kann man mir da wohl keine absicht unterstellen und schon gar keine böse. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

akzeptiert
;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es sind schon die meisten satzungsgemäß als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände, welche die bei ihnen organisierten Angel- und Sportfischer nur als Stimm- und Zahlvieh halten.



Und werden bis auf sehr überschaubare Einzellfälle, von der Politik und den dahinter agierenden Fädenziehern, weder als als Fischerei-noch als Naturschutzverband für voll genommen.

Dienen o.g.Gruppen eher als Salamitaktisches Demonstrations-
objekt:

Wie bringt man Lobbydeppen dazu,sich nicht nur Scheibe für Scheibe Rechtemässig beklauen zu lassen, sondern durch eingeimpfe Schnapp-
reflexe auch noch aktiv daran mitzuarbeiten.

Instrumentell konditionierte Verbandsirrenhäuser.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Das wesentliche Problem des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern liegt in seinem hausgemachten, immer deutlich dokumentiereten Interessenkonflikt, der den LFV GEGEN Angler auftreten läßt.
Der Interessenkonflikt beruht daher, dass der Verband seine Bestimmung  nicht zur alleinigen Vertretung von Anglern sieht, der dann mit anderen Verbänden aus Naturschutz, Tierschutz usw. sich auseinendersetzt, diskutiert, konfliktfreudig für seine zu Mitglieder kämpft.
Diese einzelnen Vertretungsgebiete aber konkurrieren mit den Zielen von Anglern ... und nun?  *@LFV, da du alle vertritts hast du einen Interessenkonflikt, den du im Sinne von Wohlgefälligkeit gegenüber Behörden und Politik GEGEN die Angler austrägst!*

Ich schaue mir mal dazu die "Aufgaben und Ziele" des Landesverband Bayern an:

"Interessensvertretung
Der  Landesfischereiverband vertritt die Interessen des Gewässerschutzes  sowie der Berufs- und Angelfischerei gegenüber Politik und Gesellschaft."

*Warum nennt der LFV unter seinen Aufgaben als allererstes den Gewässerschutz? Welch Interessenkonflikt hier schon impliziert ist!
*


  "Ansprechpartner sind in erster Linie Institutionen des Freistaats: Der  bayerische Landtag, die Staatsregierung, die zuständigen Ministerien und  ihre zugeordneten Institutionen sowie die landesweiten Medien."


*Wie können diese Ansprechpartner sein, wenn Behördenleiter, Politiker, Ministerielle selbst als Präsidenten des Verbandes bestellt werden?*
*Wenn der aktuelle Präsident des LFV bis zur Ernennung  selbst der Präsident des bayerischen Landesamts für Umwelt war?*
*Der soll die Interessen der Angler notfalls auch mit Rechtsschritten **gegen **seine eigene Behörde vertreten? 
*
*Welche Farce!
*
*Wer den Bock zum Gärtner macht, braucht über Schaden nicht heulen!*


"Im Rahmen der Arten- und Gewässerschutzprojekte des LFV Bayern werden  Maßnahmen zum praktischen Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz umgesetzt. [...] Es zählt zu den elementaren Interessen der  Fischerei, die Gewässer zu schützen und den Lebensraum der Fische zu  verbessern. Neben diesem Schutzgedanken ist auch die langfristige  Sicherung einer nachhaltigen fischereilichen Nutzung ein wesentliches  Ziel."

*Elementares Ziel eines Verbandes, der Angler vertritt, ist nicht der Schutz der Gewässer und des Lebensraumes von Fischen, sondern primär die Áusübung von Angeln in Gewässern zu fördern!*
*Warum kommt denn dieser Gedanke der Förderung der Angelausübung in den Aufgaben des Verbandes nicht vor? Ganz einfach: Weil er das nicht will! Interessenskonflikte in seinen Aufgaben und Zielen!*


"Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
Naturschutzarbeit ist auch und vor  allem Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Die Verbreitung des Naturschutzgedankens  ist die Voraussetzung für praktizierten, schonenden Umgang aller  Menschen mit den Naturgütern und den Lebewesen."


*Warum ist Naturschutz beim LFV das einzige Anliegen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?*
*Hier zeigt das LFV Bayern nun sein wahres Gesicht!*
*Es geht nicht um Angler und Angeln ...*

*... welch Farce das ist ...
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Sehr gut zusammen gefasst.
Danke dafür!!


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Liste lässt sich durchaus fortführen:
> - Remmels Pläne wurden schon genannt
> -  der grüne Umweltminister in BaWü haute bei dem Statement, dass das  Nachtangelverbot nicht(!) gekippt wird, den Spruch raus, "seien Sie  froh, dass wir (jetzt) nicht auch an das Fischereigesetz gehen"
> - Nabu kauft bereits in einigen Ländern Gewässer und macht sie für Angler dicht
> ...



Ganz genauso ist es. Wie der Haferbeck von Peta in dem Video ganz deutlich ankündigt :  

Das Angeln verbieten wir. *Das machen wir peu a peu.* 

Ich befürchte, daß wir Angler unsere Rechte langfristig vor höchsten Gerichten einklagen müssen. Mit abwartender Haltung und der naiven Hoffnung, es wird schon alles gutgehen, fallen wir richtig auf die Nase. 

Fragt sich nur : Wer soll das bezahlen ? 

Gruß muckimors


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, daß wir Angler unsere Rechte langfristig vor höchsten Gerichten einklagen müssen. Mit abwartender Haltung und der naiven Hoffnung, es wird schon alles gutgehen, fallen wir richtig auf die Nase.
> 
> Fragt sich nur : Wer soll das bezahlen ?
> 
> Gruß muckimors



Na, das wundert mich jetzt aber, Du gewinnst doch jeden Prozeß!


----------



## kati48268 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es lebe die Diskussionskultur in Deutschland.


Du hast Recht, das war nicht ganz fair von mir, entschuldige bitte.
Ich war genervt, weil du dir ein, zwei Verbote rauspickst und diese auseinanderklamüserst.
Es geht jedoch um das große Ganze.

In den letzten Jahrzehnten haben wir unzählige Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen.
Auch weil die VDSF-Strategie, die sich der DAFV zu eigen gemacht hat, "durch freiwillige Zugeständnisse Schlimmeres zu verhindern" ganz und gar gescheitert ist.
Bei jedem Schritt zurück, machen die Angelgegner einen nach vorn.

Das Statement 


Muckimors schrieb:


> Wie der Haferbeck von Peta in dem Video ganz deutlich ankündigt :
> Das Angeln verbieten wir. *Das machen wir peu a peu.*


hatte ich schon wieder ganz vergessen.

Und das Herumreiten auf dem Releaseverbot
ist nichts anderes als ein kräftiger Einschnitt
gegen Angler.


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Der soll die Interessen der Angler notfalls auch mit Rechtsschritten **gegen **seine eigene Behörde vertreten?
> *
> *Welche Farce!
> *
> ...



Für diesen Interessenkonflikt sorgt aber ja "jemand" ganz gezielt. 

Aber, mal ehrlich, wir kennen das doch aus allen Bereichen des Lebens : 

Da wählen 5000 Mitarbeiter einen Konzernbetriebsrat, damit er ihre Interessen vertritt gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber. Was passiert ? Der Arbeitgeber nimmt den frisch gewählten Arbeitnehmervertreter beiseite und eröffnet ihm, daß er in seinem neuen Amt nunmehr 15.000 Euro mtl. erhält und nicht 2.300 Euro. Im gleichen Atemzug schiebt man ihm ein Papier rüber und sagt: Da brauchen wir noch ne Unterschrift von Ihnen in dieser heiklen Rationalisierungsmaßnahme. 

Dieser neue Betriebsratsvorsitzende spielt tagsüber den Interessenvertreter und abends nach drei Gläsern Wein erzählt er Freunden, er wäre jetzt quasi "mit im Vorstand" 

Und plötzlich läuft der Kollege nicht mehr im Blaumann durch die Gegend sondern im schicken Anzug. 

So verhält es sich genauso mit allen "Dachverbänden".  Mit vorgeschobenen Interessenvertretungen wollen die in erster Linie Geld generieren und in zweiter Linie dieses Geld in "Personalkosten" heimlich versacken lassen. 

Was bei dem einen der Blaumann war, ist bei dem anderen die abgelegte Wathose. 

Was glaubst Du denn, wieviel Spendengeld bei Peta in "Personalkosten" verschwindet ? |supergri Deren Werbeabteilung bezahlen ja Staatsanwaltschaften und Regionalblätter. 



Vergiss es, da wird sich nie irgendetwas ändern. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## meckpomm (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Moin



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Der soll die Interessen der Angler notfalls auch mit Rechtsschritten **gegen **seine eigene Behörde vertreten?
> *
> *Welche Farce!
> *
> *Wer den Bock zum Gärtner macht, braucht über Schaden nicht heulen!*



Was ist denn mit dir? Du kommst offensichtlich aus Bayern. Lass dich wählen! Wenn du "dieses korrupte System von denen da oben" nicht unterstützen willst, gründe eine eigenen Verband!



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Elementares Ziel eines Verbandes, der Angler vertritt, ist nicht der Schutz der Gewässer und des Lebensraumes von Fischen, sondern primär die Áusübung von Angeln in Gewässern zu fördern!*
> *Warum kommt denn dieser Gedanke der Förderung der Angelausübung in den Aufgaben des Verbandes nicht vor? Ganz einfach: Weil er das nicht will! Interessenskonflikte in seinen Aufgaben und Zielen!*



Die Ziele werden doch durch die Mitglieder gesetzt. Wo warst du da? Was machst du gegen diese - in deinen Augen falschen - Ziele? Wieso gehst du davon aus, dass du für die Mehrheit der Mitglieder sprichst?

Irritiert es niemanden, wenn ein 57jähriger schreibt, dass vor 60 Jahren alles besser gewesen sei? Was ist passiert. Wie kam es dazu? Wieso habt ihr es nicht verhindert, ihr habt doch am Leben teilgenommen? Wieso ist einer  - dem Alter nach - von euch, Augenthaler, plötzlich auch auf diesen modischen Selbstdarstellungswahn gekommen?

Vor 60 Jahren gab es eine ausgeprägte Stammtisch-Kultur. Heute hab ich beruflich damit zu tun, die letzten Gastwirtschaften abzuwickeln. Heute ist der Stammtisch digital. Hat man sich früher einfach mal bei Unstimmigkeiten einen auf die Nase gehauen und am nächten Tag wieder zusammen Bier bestellt, wird heute gleich die Armee der Gleichgesinnten alarmiert und gemeinschaftlich auf andere eingepöbelt, ähhmm mit Unterstellungen überzeugt, ähhmm diskutiert.

Ihr müsst einfach mal sehen, dass ihr euren Unmut sinnvoll auf die Realität übertragen bekommt. Aber stattdessen werd ich jetzt wieder Ziel jeglicher Bemühung sein. Viel Spaß dabei, ich geh solange angeln.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, das wundert mich jetzt aber, Du gewinnst doch jeden Prozeß!



Ich bin bereit #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal den brauchbaren Teil deines Kommentars. Wie recht du doch hast! Vor 50 Jahren war einiges anders und vielleicht wäre Augenthalers Verhalten da auch tolerierbar gewesen. Aber wir leben nun mal heute in 2016, in einem Jahr, in dem gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen möglich und gesellschaftlich akzeptiert sind, in dem Leute virtuellen, bunten Wesen hinterlaufen mit einem Smartphone in der Hand. Vor 50 Jahren wurden Hunden und Schweinen auch bei lebendigem Leib die Schwänze abgeschnittenen und es krähte kein Hahn danach, ob Milliarden männliche Küken geschreddert werden. Da war es egal, wieviel FCKW in die Luft gepustet wird und ob der Franzose alle Glasaale abfischt. Die Zeiten ändern sich halt gemäß weiterentwickelnder Wertvorstellungen.
> Nur leider scheinen da gedanklich einige im Jahr 2016 noch nicht ganz angekommen zu sein.
> 
> 
> Double2004



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt Du bist, aber nach Deinen Zeilen musst Du ein Kind der gesättigten Wohlfühlgesellschaft sein. Vor 50 Jahren mussten die Menschen noch richtig malochen und hatten weder Zeit noch Lust, sich mit einem Unsinn zu befassen, ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid erfahren können. Aber sie konnten durchaus schon trennen zwischen Warmblütern und Fischen. Deine Beispiele zeigen kommerziell bedingte Untaten, die es in anderer Form auch heute noch gibt und bei der die Gesetzgebung sich mehr als schwer tut, einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Eben weil starke Lobbys und monetäre Interessen dahinter stehen.
Das Gewissen beruhigt man indes mit der Verdammung schwächerer Gruppen und Minderheiten, wie eben Anlger und Jäger. Gestützt durch Teile der Gesellschaft, die sich so weit von der Natur entfremdet hat, dass sie nicht mehr zwischen Sinn und Unsinn unterscheiden kann.
Und nochmal, weil Du den Teil meines Beitrages ja als nicht brauchbar deklarierst. 
Fische sind ein evolutionär uralter Stamm. Nur dank des Vorhandenseins einer Wirbelsäule, die nullkommanichts mit der Fähigkeit Schmerzen oder Leiden zu verspüren zu tun hat, fallen sie unter das Tierschutzgesetz. Ansonsten haben sie mit den Lebewesen, die das Tierschutzgesetz schützen soll, so viel gemeinsam wie ein Dinosaurier mit einem Labrador. 

Das ist jedoch vielen schutzgeilen und obrigkeitshörigen Menschen so egal, wie die Frage wo das Schnitzel auf ihrem Teller herkommt, und unter welchen Umständen dieses Tier gelebt hat und gestorben ist. Hauptsache man hat ein Alibi.

Wenn das Dein gedankliches Streben ist, dann bin ich jedenfalls heilfroh, diesbezüglich gedanklich noch 50 Jahre zurück zu sein. Wobei ich eigentlich auch schreiben müsste, dass ich froh bin, nicht 80 Jahre zurück zu sein, denn zu der Zeit war auch richtig und gut, was die Obrigkeit vorgab und von der Gesellschaft getragen wurde. Unter anderen Aspekten fast so wie heute.


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, das war nicht ganz fair von mir, entschuldige bitte.
> Ich war genervt, weil du dir ein, zwei Verbote rauspickst und diese auseinanderklamüserst.
> Es geht jedoch um das große Ganze.



Entschuldigung angenommen.

Natürlich geht es ums große Ganze. Ich denke dennoch, dass es sich einige zu einfach machen, indem sie die Rechte der Angler von vor 50 Jahren mit denen von heute vergleichen, feststellen, dass man früher "mehr" durfte und den Verbänden den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben.

Die Zeiten und mit ihnen viele Werte- und Moralvorstellungen haben sich geändert. Natürlich darf man heutzutage gewisse Dinge nicht mehr. Ich habe auch gerne Aalschnüre ausgelegt und es in Kauf genommen, wenn dann am nächsten Morgen 10 totstrangulierte Schnürsenkel dranhingen. Ich habe auch lebendige Köderfische aufgezogen oder sie, wie es so schön hieß, "in der Rückenflosse" angeködert. 
Das ist aber heute verboten und inzwischen finde ich es auch gut und richtig, dass es so ist! Folglich halte ich mich aus Überzeugung daran. Ich sehe das einfach nicht als Affront gegen die Angler, sondern einfach eine Anpassung der Regeln und Gesetze, an _die_ Wertvorstellungen, die von der großen Mehrheit der Gesellschaft getragen und für gut befunden werden. 

Und wie auch immer das Gericht die Geschichte mit Augenthaler jetzt auch begründet hat: Für mich (und damit stehe ich sicher nicht alleine da) gehört es sich einfach nicht, dass jemand so mit einem Fisch umgeht, wie er es getan zu haben scheint. (Die Fotos sprechen für mich eine eindeutige Sprache.) Und dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob er den Fisch zurückgesetzt hat oder nicht. Zum Zeitpunkt der Fotos lebte er jedenfalls und das ist maßgebend.

Abschließend noch ein Kommantar zu folgender Aussage: "Elementares Ziel eines Verbandes, der Angler vertritt, ist nicht der Schutz der Gewässer und des Lebensraumes von Fischen, sondern primär die Áusübung von Angeln in Gewässern zu fördern!"

Auch das sehe ich anders. Der Einsatz für die Gewässer und den Lebensraum von Fischen ist für mich sehr wohl eine sehr zentrale Aufgabe der Verbände.

Double2004


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Muckimors
> auch will ich dich bezüglich des Betriebsverfassungsgesetzes nicht belehren.
> 
> Aber zum Verständnis:
> Ich habe in keiner Weise Unredlichkeit finanzieller Art im Engeren wie auch im Weiteren unterstellt,  sondern die Aufgaben und Ziele des Verbandes, so wie dieser diese formuliert hat und lebt, kritisiert.



Was im Betriebsverfassungsgesetz steht weiß ich. Ich spreche aber nicht von einem Gesetz, sondern von der Realität. Genau wie man weiß, welche Aufgabe ein Dachverband hat und die Realität eben auch eine ganz andere ist. Oder worüber reden wir ? 

Du hast keine Unredlichkeit unterstellt. Ich aber !!!

Vielleicht können wir uns auf die Definition "Auf zwei Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen" einigen.

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was ist denn mit dir? Du kommst offensichtlich aus Bayern. Lass dich wählen! Wenn du "dieses korrupte System von denen da oben" nicht unterstützen willst, gründe eine eigenen Verband!
> 
> ...



Da da mich nicht kennst, verzeihe ich dir deine Unwissenheit ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das wesentliche Problem des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern liegt in seinem hausgemachten, immer deutlich dokumentiereten Interessenkonflikt, der den LFV GEGEN Angler auftreten läßt.
> Der Interessenkonflikt beruht daher, dass der Verband seine Bestimmung  nicht zur alleinigen Vertretung von Anglern sieht, der dann mit anderen Verbänden aus Naturschutz, Tierschutz usw. sich auseinendersetzt, diskutiert, konfliktfreudig für seine zu Mitglieder kämpft.
> Diese einzelnen Vertretungsgebiete aber konkurrieren mit den Zielen von Anglern ... und nun?  *@LFV, da du alle vertritts hast du einen Interessenkonflikt, den du im Sinne von Wohlgefälligkeit gegenüber Behörden und Politik GEGEN die Angler austrägst!*
> 
> ...



Toni ? |bigeyes

Ich bin ja nur noch sporadisch hier, erinnere mich aber noch sehr gut an unsere länger zurückliegenden kontroversen Diskussionen zu diesen Themen. Es freut mich außerordentlich, eine gewisse Annäherung feststellen zu dürfen.

Sehr gut und richtig geschrieben.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Natürlich geht es ums große Ganze. Ich denke dennoch, dass es sich einige zu einfach machen, indem sie die Rechte der Angler von vor 50 Jahren mit denen von heute vergleichen, feststellen, dass man früher "mehr" durfte und den Verbänden den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben.
> 
> ...



Werte und Moralvorstellungen sind änderbar und stark von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Lobbyarbeit abhängig.

Wenn Schützerverbände Fakten verdrehen, Straftaten begehen etc. um ihre Wertvorstellung durch zu setzen...

kann und dürfen dies die LFV nicht ignorieren.

Das ist Terrorismus was teilweise gegen Angler etc. abläuft.

Nichts anderes sind diese ständigen Anzeigen gegen Angler.
Taktik: Mürbe machen.

Und ganz wichtig:
Du kannst nicht erkennen ob der Wels Tod oder Lebendig ist.
wir hatten hier im Board vor einiger Zeit auch solch eine Diskussion ob man den Zustand des Fisches anhand Fotos erkennen kann.
Die Quote war erschreckend.
Es ist nicht erkennbar!


----------



## thanatos (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

wieder mal richtig guter Lesestoff ,das ganze Pro und Kontra
 naja es liegt eben in der Natur vieler Menschen sich darstellen zu müssen 
 ich hab die größten .... aber wenn es nicht so wäre gäbe es ja auch keinen Sport (eine Fähigkeit erwerben und im Wettkampf unter Beweis zu stellen) ich kann ja höher hüpfen als du ...u.s.w. na ja als Fußballer 
 hat nun mal ein Eigentor geschossen und bei einem Fußballspiel hätte er zwar Schimpfe bekommen aber bestimmt keine rote Karte.
 Einigkeit und Recht --- da haperts in den von mir beangeltem Gewässer 
 hätte er sich strafbar gemacht wenn er ihn mitgenommen hätte
 (Fagfenster für Wels 75 cm -150 cm )
        Deutschland einig Vaterland


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch für die "Juristen" hier:
> Nach meiner Meinung (und der des Bundesverfassungerichtes) stellt eine *Einstellung nach 153 a KEIN Schuldeingeständis dar*, man darf sich weiter als unschuldig bezeichnen (auch bei einem Geständnis), wie die Einstellung nach § 153a StPO im Einzelnen rechtlich einzuordnen ist, sei nach wie vor umstritten,   es handele sich bei Einstellung 153 a *aber KEINESFALLS um eine Sanktion strafähnlichen Charakters. *



Und deshalb bleibe ich auch bei meiner Überzeugung, daß die Einstellung durch "Geldzahlung" ( um hier wegen falscher Terminologie für die gleiche und auch diesselbe Sache nicht wieder angeworfen zu werden ) "ein voller Erfolg" gewesen ist. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, in denen ein Rechtsanwalt wider besseres Wissen seinem Mandanten rät, damit vor Gericht zu ziehen um einen wirklich "vollen Erfolg" zu erzielen.  Eine vorzeitige Geldzahlung sei ja sowas wie ein "Schuldanerkenntnis" bekommt man dann zu hören..

Eine vorzeitige Einstellung eines Verfahrens durch Geldzahlung entzieht einem Anwalt natürlich immer seine "Existenzgrundlage" , zumindest zum Teil. Ein Anwalt lebt im Gegensatz zu einem Staatsanwalt von seinen Mandanten. 

Daher werden Mandanten leider zu oft in genauso sinnlose wie langwierige Prozesse gedrängt durch falsche anwaltliche Beratung, eben allein aus dem Grund, Geld zu machen. Zusätzlich noch Prozesskosten abrechnen zu können. Absolut nachvollziebar, zumindest was die anwaltliche "Beratung" angelangt #6

Und ich habe schon Fälle erlebt, da wurde das "angeratene Gerichtsverfahren" dann sogar noch mit dem Anwalt der Gegenpartei hinter dem Rücken des Mandanten abgesprochen, im Sinne : Da kommt auf uns beide ein gutes Geschäft zu  

Und schon wieder fällt mir da irgendwas mit "zwei Hochzeiten gleichzeitig" ein  
oder verwechsel ich das mit "Demokratie" ?   

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Werte und Moralvorstellungen sind änderbar....



und in welche Richtung entscheidet die Frage, ob und wieviel Geld im Spiel ist


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> und in welche Richtung entscheidet die Frage, ob und wieviel Geld im Spiel ist



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. 

Werte und Moralvorstellungen werden von der Gesellschaft geformt und getragen. Ob diese die Änderungen nur erduldet oder fordert, ist dabei egal. Es sind immer und stets Meinungsträger, die es verstehen die Gesellschaft zu manipulieren. Arme und Hungrige zu Kriegen, satte und gelangweilte zu unsinnigem Tierschutzdenken.


----------



## Muckimors (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Arme und Hungrige zu Kriegen, satte und gelangweilte zu unsinnigem Tierschutzdenken.



...hast Du recht. 

Was Sharpo als Interessenkonflikt anprangert, bezeichne ich als "gleichzeitig auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen" um auf persönlicher Ebene in alle Richtungen alles herauszuholen was geht, die "Vorwurfsadressaten" nennen das schlicht und einfach : Demokratie. 

Und wie es ausgeht, wenn Mensch die Schn...voll haben von "solcher"  Demokratie sieht man ja in den USA#6

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Double2004 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Werte und Moralvorstellungen werden von der Gesellschaft geformt und getragen. Ob diese die Änderungen nur erduldet oder fordert, ist dabei egal. Es sind immer und stets Meinungsträger, die es verstehen die Gesellschaft zu manipulieren. Arme und Hungrige zu Kriegen, satte und gelangweilte zu unsinnigem Tierschutzdenken.



Man munkelt, dass diese Form der Meinungsmache auch auf den Mikrokosmos "Internetforum" übertragbar sei. Ob dem so ist, sollen mal besser andere beurteilen... 
Aber immerhin hast du erkannt, dass ich nicht zu den Armen und Hungrigen gehöre, die Kriege befürworten...Und es stimmt: Tierschutz halte ich auch (oder gerade) als Angler* nicht* für unsinnig.
Aber diese auffällig häufig geäußerten persönlichen "Angriffe" haben ja mit dem Augenthaler nichts zu tun. 

Zum Thema: Beim Sichten der Presseartikel erkennt man aber, dass die "Einstellung des Verfahrens" gegen Geldzahlung von den Schreiberlingen nicht so als Erfolg für Augenthaler gesehen wird wie vom hiesigen TE und Admin. 
Hier ein Beispiel aus der SZ: 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/r...ldauflage-wegen-riesenwaller-zahlen-1.3250233

Und der zugehörige Kommentar von Herrn Hanfland: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/regensburg-eine-schaebige-tat-1.3063204


Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Eben, sag ich ja immer, dass Hanfland als Verbandsvertreter - und in meinen Augen Angeltreter - hier absolut anglerfeindlich gehandelt hatte .
Hatten wir ja schon im Ursprungsthread

Und wer PETA als Tierschützer statt als Tierrechtler bezeichnet wie die Süddeutsche, beweist damit nur, dass die auch keine Ahnung haben und nur Schützer- und PETA-Geseier nachbeten ohne faktische Ahnung, wie es schon deren (nachgewiesen falsche) Behauptung zeigt, dass ""die Angelfischerei gesetzlich an das Verwerten von allen Fischen gebunden wäre"..

Schlicht falsch und nur falsche PETA-Behauptung nachgebetet..

Auch hier weider ein Skandal, dass weder DAFV noch der LFV-Bayern trotz vieler anderslautender rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten wie diverser Studien zu Schmerz/Leiden von Fischen das nicht gerade rückt.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier weider ein Skandal, dass weder DAFV noch der LFV-Bayern trotz vieler anderslautender rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten wie diverser Studien zu Schmerz/Leiden von Fischen das nicht gerade rückt.



Thomas, kannst du mal Quellen oder Titel von den rechtwissenschaftlichen Arbeiten übermitteln? Ich suche da schön länger nach und würde die gerne lesen. Ist ja als Thema ganz spannend. Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Jendrusch, C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Tierschutz halte ich auch (oder gerade) als Angler* nicht* für unsinnig.
> 
> Gehen die Argumente aus, oder warum interpretierst Du meine Zeilen so, wie sie Dir in den Kram passen?
> Auch ich halte Tierschutz nicht  grundsätzlich für unsinnig. Ganz im Gegenteil. Doch bei der Angelfischerei hat er eben nichts zu suchen. Um das zu verstehen muss man jedoch antizipieren können, wo der Unterschied zwischen Warmblütern und Fischen liegt.
> ...



Was die Einstellung des Verfahrens angeht, bin ich jedoch voll bei Dir. Das ist lediglich die mildeste Form einer Verurteilung.

Die Argumente des Herrn Hanfland bezüglich der Wallerbestände und der Entnahme (auch) wegen zu hoher Bestände sind, so wie geschildert, völliger Unsinn. Wenn die Bestände in einem Gewässer zu hoch sind, muss nicht nur das Mindestmaß aufgehoben, sondern eine Entnahmepflicht aus hegerischen Gründen vorgeschrieben werden. 
Das nämlich entbindet den Angler von der Verwertungspflicht und er kann, nein muss, den Fisch auch ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit abschlagen.

Das wäre eine stringente Marschichtung. Herr Hanfland macht hier, wie fast alle Verbandler, nur einen erneuten Bückling vor dem Tierschutz.


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

@Ralle24: Schon erstaunlich, dass da erneut die persönliche Beleidigung mit reinspielt bei dir. Schlechter Stil, wie ich finde.

Zum Thema: Vielleicht solltest du akzeptieren, dass es einfach Angler gibt, die dem Tierschutz auch in der Angelfischerei eine wichtige Rolle zugestehen. Musst du nicht toll finden, ist aber nun mal so. Konsequenterweise darf der Tierschutz deiner Meinung nach dann ja auch in die kommerziellen Fischerei keine Rolle spielen. 

Zum Wels: Hier in der Region gilt die Entnahmepflicht für Welse jeglicher Größe. Was meinst du, wie groß der Aufschrei in gewissen Anglerkreisen wäre, wenn das flächendeckend gelten würde. Dann wären die Verbände schuld, nichts dagegen unternommen zu haben.

Und zu deinem Bio-Exkurs: Nur Warmblüter verdienen Tierschutz?|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes Na dann.... das erzähl mal den Betreibern der Schlangenfarm Herne-West und des Krötenclubs Wanne-Eickel.

Double2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @Ralle24: Schon erstaunlich, dass da erneut die persönliche Beleidigung mit reinspielt bei dir. Schlechter Stil, wie ich finde.
> 
> Magst Du mir die Stelle in meinem Beitrag mal zeigen? Ober ist bei Dir, wie bei Verbandlern, schon der Widerspruch eine persönliche Beleidigung?
> 
> ...



Reptilien und Amphibien stehen unter dem Schutz der Bundesartenschutzverordnung. Für sie brauchen wir gar kein Tierschutzgesetz, weil die Bundesartenschutzverordnung alles deckelt. Aber wenn das noch nicht mal ein Minister weiß, musst Du Dich dessen nicht schämen.


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Reptilien und Amphibien stehen unter dem Schutz der Bundesartenschutzverordnung. Für sie brauchen wir gar kein Tierschutzgesetz, weil die Bundesartenschutzverordnung alles deckelt.




Heißt also, dass es keine Tierquälerei ist und keine Komflikte mit dem Tierschutzgesetz gibt, wenn du einer Kreuzotter bei lebendigem Leibe die Haut abziehst oder einem Laubfrosch eine Akupunkturbehandlung verpasst? Wo lebst du? |bigeyes

Zur Aufklärung: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/__1.html

Double2004


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn dazu Maßnahmen zur Bestandssicherung etc. nötig werden, damit Angler auch weiter Fische fangen können, ok. aber alles im Interesse der Vertretenen. Nicht im Interesse von Tierrechtlern, Fischern oder Gewässerökologen, die haben im Zweifelsfall ihre eigenen Verbände mit größtenteils konträren Interessen.



Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Wenn du dich mal etwas genauer informierst, erkennst du, dass Institutionen wie BUND und NABU in vielen ökologischen Bereichen ähnliche Interessen wie Angler verfolgen.  Würde man diese Interessen besser bündeln (und ja, da sind auch die Anglerverbände gefordert!) und nicht blauäugig und naiv kompromisslos die eigenen Interessen durchsetzen wollen, entstünde eine Basis, die politisch ein ganz anderes Potential böte.

Aber anstatt die gemeinsamen Interessen zu bündeln, werden eben die Unterschiede in den Fokus genommen und auf dieser Grundlage Grabenkämpfe ausgeführt. Das ist nun einmal für keine Seite förderlich.

Double2004

PS: Die Wahl meiner Hobbys überlasse doch bitte mir. Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Nochmal, eine Vertretung der Angler kümmert sich in erster Linie um deren Interessen. Wenn dazu Maßnahmen zur Bestandssicherung etc. nötig werden, damit Angler auch weiter Fische fangen können, ok. aber alles im Interesse der Vertretenen. Nicht im Interesse von Tierrechtlern, Fischern oder Gewässerökologen, die haben im Zweifelsfall ihre eigenen Verbände mit größtenteils konträren Interessen.


Mit der Ansicht ist man leider noch in der Minderheit..

Jahrzehnte schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche gerade in Ex-VDSF-Landesverbänden, immer mehr aber auch in Ex-DAV-LV, sowie vor allem auch damals im VDSF und jetzt auch im als Fischereiverband getarnten, im Kern aber anglerfeindlichen Nachfolgebundesverband DAFV oder wie hier, beim genauso anglerfeindlich zu beurteilenden LFV-Bayern, haben eben nicht nur bei Funktionären und Delegierten dieser Anglerfeindverbände gewirkt, sondern leider durchaus in die Breite..

Der Spruch mit Kälber und Metzgern kommt mir da ganz tierschutzaffin und verwertungabsichtsmäßig in den Sinn...

Davon ab ist nachge- und bewiesen, dass gerade der NABU absolut anglerfeindlich ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> @Double
> Meinst Du so Vorschläge wie Dorschfangquote von Anglern auf Fischer übertragen? In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich konsequent naiv bestätigen.
> Im für Angler entscheidenden Punkten haben diese von Dir genannten Gruppierungen eben komplett konträre Ansichten oder haben die sich in irgend einer Weise jemals für Angler positioniert? Wäre ja auch absurd.
> Was natürlich auf keinen Fall heißen soll, dass unser Verband sich für Gewässerverschmutzung oder Tierquälerei einsetzen soll. Und ja es gibt einige wenige Interessensüberschneidungen aber aus komplett anderen Sichtwinkeln.



Also, dann will ich mal:

Die Dorschregelung halte ich persönlich auch für ziemlich daneben. Meiner Meinung nach wären eine Schonzeit bzw. ein Fangverbot für einen Zeitraum von ca. 8 Wochen in der westlichen Ostsee die sinnvollere Variante gewesen. Die Quotenregelung sowie das "Baglimit" halte ich für nicht durchdacht und dass da ganze Wirtschaftsbranchen bedroht sind, sollte man eigentlich erkennen können.

Was sind denn für dich die für Angler "entscheidenden Punkte"? Also als Schnittmenge sehe ich z.B. Aspekte wie Schaffung von Laichhabitaten, Renaturierung von Flüssen, Beseitigung von unüberwindbaren Hindernissen wie Wasserturbinen, Wiederansiedlung des Lachses in Küstennähe etc.. Aus welchen Blickwinkeln sich dafür eingesetzt wird, ist doch primär egal, solange langfristig alle Seiten davon profitieren. Es verlangt ja auch niemand, dass du dich als Angler für den Nestbau der schwarzgefleckten Dreizehenmaus stark machen sollst. 

Aber diese ständige Fokussierung auf die Unterschiede anstatt auf die Gemeinsamkeiten ist ja eh ein generelles Phänomen in unserer Gesellschaft.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> wie Schaffung von Laichhabitaten, Renaturierung von Flüssen, Beseitigung von unüberwindbaren Hindernissen wie Wasserturbinen, Wiederansiedlung des Lachses in Küstennähe etc..


Das sind Punkte, die für Bewirtschafter wichtig sein können, nicht aber für Angler von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung sind.

Viele Angler (auch Vereine) sind z. B. froh um Wehre etc., wenn "ihr" Besatz nicht zum Nachbarn geht, weil man Wehren gut angeln kann etc..

Es ist auch erst mal für Angler grundsätzlich wurscht, ob der zu beangelnde Fisch besetzt wird oder selber "naturnah/nachhaltig" (oder was Schützer drunter verstehen...) nachwächst..

Für Angler werden erst wieder die Kostenunterschiede interessant:
Was muss ich bezahlen für welches Gewässer mit welchen Fangmöglichkeiten/Besatz...

Da wo es Vorteile gibt hinsichtlich Fangerfolgen, wird man Angler immer hinter sich bringen können. - da, wo das nicht passiert, brauchste denen auch nicht mit nachhaltig etc. kommen und immer mehr Kohle für immer weniger (nachhaltig) angeln können..

Mit Schützergedöns und dafür keine oder weniger Fische im Wasser, gefällt das vielleicht den Anglerfeinden bei den Schützern oder dem DAFV etc., aber sicher nicht Anglern..

Da kann durchaus ein überhaupt nicht nachhaltig bewirtschafteter See besser abschneiden als der nachhaltig bewirtschaftete, wie früher nahrungsarme und mehr oder weniger fischleere Ökotümpel vom Schüzerbewirtschafterverein/verband....

Das ist aber alles Naturschutz und hat mit dem hier (auch im Falle Auge) diskutierten Tierschutz REIN GAR NICHTS ZU TUN!!

Selbst der vernagelste Natur-, Arten- oder Biotpschützer begreift, dass individueller Tierschutz oft gegnug Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz entgegensteht..

Nur wer schon immer den Kopp in den Sand steckte, wenn er das Wörtchen "Schutz" irgendwo hörte, macht da keinen Unterschied bei Naturschutz (immerhin teilweise auch bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung  sinnvoll) und Tierschutz (Hobby reicher, körnerfressender  Vorstadtmädels in Birkenstock (deren Kenntnisse über Tiere sich in Silberfischchen erschöpft)  und spendensammelnder Tierrechtssektierer)...


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind Punkte, die für Bewirtschafter wichtig sein können, nicht aber für Angler von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung sind.
> 
> Viele Angler (auch Vereine) sind z. B. froh um Wehre etc., wenn "ihr" Besatz nicht zum Nachbarn geht, weil man Wehren gut angeln kann etc..
> 
> ...



Diese Punkte sind für Angler sehr wohl von entscheidender Bedeutung! Gerade hier im Norden ist die Hindernislosigkeit in Flüssen von zentraler Bedeutung. Für Fischarten wie Aale und Wandersalmoniden ist das elementar! Wehre müssen da bei Vorhandensein geeigneter Fischtreppen ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen sein.

Für den Angler ist es wurscht,ob das Gewässer besetzt ist oder der Bestand nachhaltig nachwächst????? Aber hallo. Du magst das vielleicht denken. Aber vielen Anglern (mich eingeschlossen) macht es schon einen großen Unterschied ob sie einen Besatzfisch angeln oder sich einen "Wildfisch" erarbeiten. Neben der Herausforderung des Fangens sind hierfür auch kulinarische Gründe anzuführen.
Ebenso verweise ich auch hier auf die (auch von dir häufig zitierten) Arbeiten von Prof. Arlinghaus, der ja bei Hechten deutlich die Unterschiede in der Überlebensfähigkeit von besetzten und im Gewässer produzierten Fischen nachgewiesen hat.

Hinzu kommt auch in diesem Zusammenhang wieder die Öffentlichkeitswahrnehmung. "Die Angler besetzen ihre Gewässer mit Fischen, um diese dann wieder aus Spaß an der Freude rauszuangeln." vs. "Angelvereine unterstützen durch ihre Maßnahmen einen natürlichen, ausgewogenen Fischbestand und tragen damit maßgeblich zum ökologischen Gleichgewicht bei."

Die Aussage deines letzten Abschnittes erschließt sich mir leider nicht. Ich weiß nicht, was "Schützergedöns" mit wenigen Fischen im Wasser zu tun haben soll.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Du bist immer noch Offtopic - hier gehts bei Thema Augenthaler um Tier-, nicht um Naturschutz...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles Naturschutz und hat mit dem hier (auch im Falle Auge) diskutierten Tierschutz REIN GAR NICHTS ZU TUN!!
> 
> Selbst der vernagelste Natur-, Arten- oder Biotpschützer begreift, dass individueller Tierschutz oft gegnug Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz entgegensteht..
> 
> Nur wer schon immer den Kopp in den Sand steckte, wenn er das Wörtchen "Schutz" irgendwo hörte, macht da keinen Unterschied bei Naturschutz (immerhin teilweise auch bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung  sinnvoll) und Tierschutz (Hobby reicher, körnerfressender  Vorstadtmädels in Birkenstock (deren Kenntnisse über Tiere sich in Silberfischchen erschöpft)  und spendensammelnder Tierrechtssektierer)...


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch nicht darum was ich persönlich über das Angeln hinaus gut finde oder praktiziere, sondern wofür ein Verband für Angler sich einsetzen soll.
> FÜR ANGLER UND DAS ANGELN!



Wenn der Einsatz FÜR ANGLER in deinem Verständnis darin besteht, dafür zu sorgen, dass der Angler mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viele Fische fangen kann und einen Umgang mit diesen pflegen kann, wie er selbst es für richtig hält, dann liegen unsere Vorstellungen hier extremst weit auseinander. 

Ich wiederhole es nochmal zum Baglimit: Ich halte diese Regelung für völlig daneben. Und wenn es in dieser Form der Vorschlag des DAFV war, stimme ich dir auch zu, dass er vielen Anglern (und nicht nur denen) damit einen absoluten Bärendienst erwiesen hat.

Double2004


----------



## Double2004 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist immer noch Offtopic - hier gehts bei Thema Augenthaler um Tier-, nicht um Naturschutz...



Bin genauso viel oder wenig Off-Topic wie du. Aber ist OK, wenn die Diskussion in dieser Form nicht erwünscht ist. Du machst die Regeln hier...

Double2004


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Vielleicht solltest du akzeptieren, dass es einfach Angler gibt, die dem Tierschutz auch in der Angelfischerei eine wichtige Rolle zugestehen. Musst du nicht toll finden, ist aber nun mal so. Konsequenterweise darf der Tierschutz deiner Meinung nach dann ja auch in die kommerziellen Fischerei keine Rolle spielen.



Wer konsequent ist,lässt den scheinheiligen Tierschutzmantel mal ganz aussen vor und behandelt jedes(!) Lebewesen mit dem ihm erforderlichen(!) aber auch Situationsabhängigen Respekt.

Scheinbar brauchen einige zur Erfüllung ihres Seelenheils aber unbedingt 'nen Fetzen bedrucktes Papier.

Im übrigen..wie schaffts das   Ausland,mit einem weniger an verankerten Tierschutz,am Beispiel GB gehts beim Angeln sogar mit null TSG Einfluss, mindestens auf dt.Level,wenn nicht sogar ein bis zwei Etagen höher mitzuspielen ?

Nach Moralinsaurer Toitschlogik,müsste da ja der Mob "tanzen" und die Fische auf Gedeih und Verderb Qual,Leid,Stress, quasi tagtäglich der nackten Barbarei  ausgeliefert sein.

Genau das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Man beschränkt sich auf logisch nachvollziehbare Regeln welche sogar recht streng bis sehr streng sind(und bei Missachtung auch ratzfatz und teuer geahndet werden),lehnt zu Recht (meine Meinung)aber überzogenes und scheinheiliges Ethikgehabe
(Vermenschlichung) beim Umgang mit Fischen ab.


Fakt:je mehr überflüssige/überzogene Regularien es bei banalen Pillepalle Themen gibt, desto grösser die Inakzeptanz bei den Betroffenen.

Auch steigen bei Überregulierung Trotzhandlungen und Negativauswüchse.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Zum Wels: Hier in der Region gilt die Entnahmepflicht für Welse jeglicher Größe. Was meinst du, wie groß der Aufschrei in gewissen Anglerkreisen wäre, wenn das flächendeckend gelten würde. Dann wären die Verbände schuld, nichts dagegen unternommen zu haben.



Die machen hier i.d.R.was sie für richtig halten und gut ist..aber leise.

Die träumen aber auch nicht vom rausangeln der Beiträge.

Eine gew.Entahmefraktion schreit dagegen immer recht laut nach Besatz,
Besatz,Besatz.. dieses Jahr nur zehn Ü 80 Hechte in der Truhe ,letztes Jahr warens noch fünfzehn.[emoji21] 



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Bio-Exkurs: Nur Warmblüter verdienen Tierschutz?|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes Na dann.... das erzähl mal den Betreibern der Schlangenfarm Herne-West und des Krötenclubs Wanne-Eickel.



Das hat Ralle SO weder geschrieben noch so gemeint.

Hätte er für alle kapierbar "Fische=schwimmendes Gemüse"
geschrieben, hättens einige auch auf die moralische Goldwaage gelegt.


----------



## Muckimors (19. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Also wenn ich mir die Überschußrechnung  von Peta ansehe, gehen 42 Prozent,als größter Posten mit 1.728.583,94 Euro für Personalkosten weg. 1.516.373,30 Euro für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von insgesamt 4.078.794,00 Euro Spenden und Erbschaften in 2015  

Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wieviel Euro in "unseren" Interessenvertretungen" deutschlandweit  generiert werden und wieviel davon auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit entfällt. 

oder wieviel Euro deutschlandweit in die Gewässerpflege und Bewirtschaftung aller Vereine investiert wird. 

wahrscheinlich kennen das hier schon alle nur ich nicht #c, aber trotzdem :  

https://youtu.be/P-3SONHyc3k

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Heißt also, dass es keine Tierquälerei ist und keine Komflikte mit dem Tierschutzgesetz gibt, wenn du einer Kreuzotter bei lebendigem Leibe die Haut abziehst oder einem Laubfrosch eine Akupunkturbehandlung verpasst? Wo lebst du? |bigeyes
> 
> Zur Aufklärung: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/__1.html
> 
> Double2004



Ich lebe in Deutschland, um Deine letzte Frage zu beantworten. Und in diesem Land bekommst Du arge juristische Probleme, wenn Du den von Dir aufgezählten Tieren die Haut abziehst. Und zwar ganz und gar ohne das Tierschutzgesetz. Schon das fangen oder die Haltung dieser Tiere ohne Genehmigung ist strafbar, man darf sich noch nichtmal die alte, abgestreifte Haut einer Schlange aneignen. Und das ist auch gut so. Dein Argument ist also immer noch völlig neben der Spur.

Neben der Spur ist auch dieser und die folgenden Beiträge von Dir.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Wenn du dich mal etwas genauer informierst, erkennst du, dass Institutionen wie BUND und NABU in vielen ökologischen Bereichen ähnliche Interessen wie Angler verfolgen.  Würde man diese Interessen besser bündeln (und ja, da sind auch die Anglerverbände gefordert!) und nicht blauäugig und naiv kompromisslos die eigenen Interessen durchsetzen wollen, entstünde eine Basis, die politisch ein ganz anderes Potential böte.
> 
> Aber anstatt die gemeinsamen Interessen zu bündeln, werden eben die Unterschiede in den Fokus genommen und auf dieser Grundlage Grabenkämpfe ausgeführt. Das ist nun einmal für keine Seite förderlich.
> 
> ...



Obwohl Du in der Sache Recht hast, hat das nicht das geringste mit Tierschutz zu tun. Hier geht es aber genau darum. Augenthaler ist nicht zu einer Geldstrafe verdonnert worden, weil er gegen ein Natur- oder Umweltgesetz verstoßen hat, sondern wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Also eine ganz andere Baustelle. Dein Diskussionsfaden hier fasert sehr stark auf.


----------



## Muckimors (20. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> sondern wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Also eine ganz andere Baustelle. Dein Diskussionsfaden hier fasert sehr stark auf.



..und in der "Leipziger Volkszeitung" wurde vorgestern veröffentlicht, daß Peta dort "300" Jäger angezeigt hat. 

Das wird mMn mal Zeit, daß Peta nen paar Strafanzeigen wegen Verleumdung, übler Nachrede oder § 469 StPO ins Haus bekommt :“(1) Ist ein, wenn auch nur außergerichtliches Verfahren  durch eine *vorsätzlich* *oder* leichtfertig erstattete unwahre Anzeige  veranlaßt worden, so hat das Gericht dem Anzeigenden, nachdem er gehört  worden ist, die Kosten des Verfahrens und die dem Beschuldigten  erwachsenen notwendigen Auslagen aufzuerlegen. (…)
 (2) War noch kein Gericht mit der Sache befaßt, so ergeht die  Entscheidung auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft durch das Gericht, das  für die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens zuständig gewesen wäre.”


Das Peta die Staatsanwaltschaften permanent mißbraucht und *"vorsätzlich" *handelt, liegt jawohl auf der Hand bei der irrsinnigen Anzahl von kopflosen Strafanzeigen. Als Verantwortlicher in einem Dachverband würde ich jedenfalls das Niedersächsische Justizministerium anschreiben und erfahren wollen, wie sie über diesen "Dauermißbrauch" , als *wesentlichen Teil ihres Geschäftsmodells* denken. 

Ich stelle auch deren "Gemeinnützigkeit" in Frage, aufgrund derer Peta ja von diversen steuerrechtlichen Auflagen, befreit wurde. Der Vereinsstatus muß dieser *"Kanzlei"* aberkannt werden. Darauf könnte ein Dachverband auch hinwirken und diese Maßnahmen, unabhängig vom Erfolg in überregionalen Zeitungen veröffentlichen. 

Peta beschäftigt sich nicht mit Tierschutz, sondern mit überwiegend haltlosen Strafrechtsverfolgungen ihrer Mandanten. Das ist eine Kanzlei mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Sowas muß von einer übergeordneten Finanzbehörde aberkannt werden, der "Vereinsstatus". 

Jede Kanzlei, oder jeder Fachanwalt, der sich auf Tierrecht spezialisiert, muß Steuern zahlen, Peta nicht. 

Peta mißbraucht sowohl die Finanzverwaltung als auch die Justizverwaltung für ihre Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Das Peta Gewinne in der Betriebsausgabenposition "Personalkosten" vergräbt, ändert daran nichts. An diesen Beinen muß man sägen. 

Wie heißt das ? " Die schärfste Waffe ist die Lanze, die man umdreht"   

Indem wir uns hier nur untereinander selbst angehen kommen wir da kein bischen weiter. 

Gruß Muckimors 
​


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*

Muckimors... leg' die Gesetze beiseite... du kannst es einfach nicht.


----------



## Muckimors (20. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Muckimors... leg' die Gesetze beiseite... du kannst es einfach nicht.



Gegen einen Volljuristen wie "Dich" hätte ich wahrscheinlich leichtes Spiel. Das steht fest. Mehr als Anwürfe ohne Begründung konntest Du in diesem Thread ja bisher nicht liefern und wirst Du auch in Zukunft nicht. Und wenn mal was kommt, dann nur zitierte Gesetzestexte, die hier hinlänglich bekannt sind.  Liefer doch mal was, was uns in der Sache weiterbringt, statt uns nur zu "devoter Zufriedenheit" zu raten. Für sowas bedarf es keines Juristen, da genügt ein Politiker.   

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wegen Waller zurücksetzen eingestellt*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Peinlich.


wie peinlich?
ich hab´ keine einzige folge vom barbar salesch verpasst.


----------

